# Moderlieschen separat aufziehen



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Moderlieschenfreunde,
da ich letztes Jahr im Teich keinen Nachwuchserfolg mit ML hatte, zog ich meine ML
separat in einem Maurerschafferl auf.
Auch heuer nahm ich einen Seerosenstengel mit ML - Laich aus dem Teich und setzte
diesen in ein mit Teichwasser befülltes Schafferl.
Hier will ich Euch heuer wieder in kurzen Abständen meine Erfahrungen berichten,
falls Interesse besteht.
Da der alte Thread schon recht lang war,https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27888/?q=verschwindet,
beginne ich hiermit einen neuen Thread.
Gestern sind die ersten ML geschlüpft und als ich eben in mein Schafferl sah
entdeckte ich ca. 50 winzigste ML - Babies.
Die ML haben eine Größe von ca. 7 - 8 mm.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder
LG Markus - der sich wahnsinnig über seinen Nachwuchs freut.


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

...ah hier gehts weiter 
das heißt, du hast 14 Stengel mit Laich im Teich belassen?
Wie lange dauert es eigentlich von der Eiablage bis zum Schlüpfen? Auch so ca. 1 Woche wie bei den Amphibien?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dany, das ist nur die eiserne Reserve,
alle anderen Stengel hab ich im Teich belassen, ich weiss gar nicht ob die 14 überhaupt
reichen muss mal in aller Ruhe zählen, da bei mir (ich glaub 16 Seerosen sind`s) aber täglich
neue Seerosenblätter hochkommen ist es schwierig die genaue Anzahl an Laich zu bestimmen.
An 2 Stengeln wird nicht mehr gestengel, d. h. im Teich müssten auch junge ML`s sein.
Ich werd mich dann gleich mal auf die Suche machen.
Die Laichzeit beträgt meines Wissens ca. 8 - 10 Tage. 
Laut meinen Beobachtungen kommt das auch hin 
LG Markus - der gleich wieder ML - Babies schauen geht


----------



## Shubunkin85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Markus,

ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon ... ist sicher eine dumme Frage, aber ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger.
Ich habe auch ein paar Moderlieschen, 5 um genau zu sein, und die haben auch an meiner Seerose Laich abgelegt und einer von ihnen betreibt sehr schön die Brutpflege! So, nun zu meiner Frage: Sollte ich den stengel auch aus dem wasser holen und sie seperat groß ziehen? Und wenn ja, wie mach ich das am besten? Reicht da ein etwas größeres Behältnis aus, ohne Pumpe, etc.?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Markus

Glückwunsch 

Frage als Ahnungsloser ... die zwei Punkterl nebeneinander sind die Augen ... das einzelne Punkterl das Herz ... 

Fütterst du mit geriebenen (zerriebenen) Ei-Dotter zu 

Welche Wassertemp. ist zu empfehlen im Maurerschaff´l 

Legst du noch ein paar Pflanzerln ins Maurerschaff´l  das die Lieserln was zum spielen haben ...


----------



## Andreas A. (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Marcus,
angeregt durch den alten Thread von Dir versuche ich das dieses Jahr ja auch mal. Ich hoffe Du hast nichts dagegen, wenn ich hier meine ersten Erfahrungen auch mit poste. Ich will Dir diesen Thread ja nicht klauen .
Am 08.05.2011 habe ich den ersten Stengler bemerkt. Wann dann die ersten Eier abgelegt wurden weiß ich leider nicht. Am 14.05. habe ich einen Maurerkübel mit Teichschlamm, Sand, ein paar Unterwasserpflenzen ... und Teichwasser eingerichtet.
Am 22.05. habe ich mir dann das Gelege von dem ersten Stengler gemopst und in den Maurerkübel verfrachtet. Mitlerweile kann man sehr schön sehen, wie sich die Fische in den Eiern bewegen.
Leider gibt es jetzt an einigen Eiern eine Verpilzung (wird ja auch keine Brutpflege mehr betrieben).
Die verpilzten Eier habe ich versucht zu entfernen. Ich hoffe die kleinen Schlüpfen, bevor sich der Pilz ausbreitet.

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Und natürlich auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Elli,
das ist keine dumme Frage,
Das erste Jahr hatte ich im Teich auch keine Probleme mit dem ML Nachwuchs.(ca.80-100 Stück)
Nur eben letztes Jahr verschwand im Teich der Nachwuchs - deshalb startete ich den
Versuch die ML in dem Maurerschafferl separat aufzuziehen.
Bei vielen funktioniert ja Aufzucht ganz normal im Teich - deshalb kann ich Dir die Frage nicht
generell mit ja oder nein beantworten.
Falls Du aber im separaten Behälter aufziehen willst, rate ich Dir schon zu einem größeren
Behältnis - meins hat  65 Liter.
Meines steht im Gewächshaus und somit ist die Wassertemperatur eher etwas höher.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Helmut,
danke erstmal,


> Frage als Ahnungsloser ... die zwei Punkterl nebeneinander sind die Augen ... das einzelne Punkterl das Herz ...


genau so isses, gell schaut lustig aus.
Ich füttere nur geriebene getrocknete Mückenlarven, das haute letztes Jahr gut hin.
Nach ca. 2 Wochen sieht man sogar wie sie das Kleinstfutter auffressen.
Ich hab mein Schafferl im Gewächshaus stehen, da wir oft noch kalte Nächte haben.
Die Wärme machte ihnen scheinbar nichts aus - auf alle Fälle hatte ich letztes Jahr bei
der Aufzucht keinen einzigen Ausfall.
Ich hab etwas __ Wasserpest, Tausenblatt und __ Laichkraut in das Schafferl gelegt.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Andreas,
danke, 
nein natürlich hab ich nichts dagegen.
Ist doch besser, wenn mehr von ihren Erfahrungen berichten.
Ich würde die verpilzten Eier nicht enfernen, wenn sich die Lieserln schon bewegen,
dann dauert es nicht mehr lange vllt. noch ein- bis maximal 2 Tage.
Sobald dann alle geschlüpft sind solltest Du halt dann den Stengel entfernen.
Ich schaue meinen heute nochmals an und falls alle geschlüpft sind kommt dieser dann raus.
Viel Erfolg 
wünscht Dir Markus


----------



## Shubunkin85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@ Markus,

danke für die rasche Antwort! Gut, dann probier ich dieses Jahr erstmal Teich, da mein Freund seinen Mauerkübel grad in Benutzung hat 
Ich hoffe nur das meine Goldfische, __ Shubunkin, Kaulquappen und sonstige Fressfeinde die Kleinen in Ruhe lassen, aber bei extra Fütterung (die ich eigentlich sehr gering halte, wegen Nährstoffeintrag usw.) dürfte das doch klappen, oder?? Würde mich nämlich sehr freuen, wenn das klappt, weil der Teich das erste Jahr keine größeren Probleme nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten macht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo,
da ich eine Anfrage erhielt 
hier ein kurzes Video http://www.youtube.com/user/moderlieschenking#p/a/u/0/KFuzj2TATfQ bei dem man sieht wie die ML stengeln.
Das mittlere Seerosenblatt von den dreien ist es. (Qualität leider nicht berauschend - bitte
dies zu entschuldigen)
LG Markus


----------



## wp-3d (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> entdeckte ich ca. 50 winzigste ML - Babies.
> Die ML haben eine Größe von ca. 7 - 8 mm.




Hi Markus,

wenn ich mir die 7-8 mm Striche ansehe sind sie schon min. 4-5 Tage alt.

Es ist nicht möglich das sie innerhalb eines Tages den Dottersack aufgebraucht haben,
dieses braucht je nach Temperatur ca.3-4 Tage.

Ich denke da es Substratlaicher sind haben sie in dieser Phase irgendwo am Substrat gehangen od. haben die Zeit am Boden verbracht.

Nun ist es an der Zeit die dünnen Striche rund zu bekommen.

Das einfachste und nahrhafteste ist ein Klümpchen Eigelb zwischen den Fingern in einen halb mit Wasser gefüllten Glas zu zerbröckeln.

Dieses kannst Du ein paar Tagen im Kühlschrank aufbewahren.

Vor dem Füttern kurz aufrühren und immer nur wenige Töpfchen in den Aufzuchtbehälter geben, dieses mehrmals am Tag.

Diese Methode belastet das Wasser und ein regelmäßiger Wasserwechsel ist nötig.


Als nächstes, wenn Fadenalgen vorhanden ansonsten alles feingliedrige und absterbende Pflanzenteile unter Wasser in einen Behälter schieben, 
dieses danach in dem Behälter ausschütteln und durch ein Sieb die groben Stoffe abfiltern.

Wenn Du dieses gesiebte Wasser etwas in einem Glas stehen lässt, müsste mit gutem Auge oder Lupe jede Menge Kleinstlebewesen zu erkennen sein.

siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/73941&d=1283705871

das Futter ist das natürlichste und ebenfalls sehr nahrhaft.

Vergiss die zerbröselten getrockneten Wasserflöhe es ist kein nahrhaftes Aufwuchsfutter, allenfalls durch die Schale ein ballaststoffreiches Zusatzfutter für größere Fische.

Bei guter und ausreichender Fütterung sollten die Kleinen dann auch gleichmäßig wachsen, Mickerlinge gibt es aber immer wieder.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

danke für das Video, Markus! Das heißt, der Stengel bzw. das Blatt ist eigentlich fast ständig in Bewegung? Unglaublich, diese kleinen unscheinbaren Fischerl, eigentlich


----------



## wp-3d (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



danyvet schrieb:


> danke für das Video, Markus! Das heißt, der Stengel bzw. das Blatt ist eigentlich fast ständig in Bewegung? Unglaublich, diese kleinen unscheinbaren Fischerl, eigentlich





Hallo,

die ständige Bewegung der Stängel
ist erst einmal das Putzen des Substrats
danach kommt es zum Scheinablaichen, es muß ja geprüft werden ob alles passt.
dann kommt die Premiere, die Eier werden angeheftet.
und bis zum schlüpfen der Kleinen werden fleißig das Gelege geputzt und die verpilzten Eier entfernt.


.


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

wie, du meinst, wenn sich der Stengel bewegt, picken noch gar keine Eier drauf?


----------



## wp-3d (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



danyvet schrieb:


> wie, du meinst, wenn sich der Stengel bewegt, picken noch gar keine Eier drauf?





Hi Dany,

am Anfang noch nicht 

die Kinderstube muß doch erst einmal sauber gemacht werden.



.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Werner,
also bei mir sind an den Stengeln schon überall Eier, dass sie vorher die Stengel schon bestubsen konnte ich nur vereinzelt feststellen.
Danke für die Futtertips -  den Tip mit Eigelb hab ich letztes Jahr auch schon mal bekommen.
Ich denke ich werde mein letztjährig bewährtes Trockenfutter wieder hernehmen.
Damit hatte ich keinerlei Probleme und musste auch kein einziges mal einen
Wasserwechsel durchführen.


> wenn ich mir die 7-8 mm Striche ansehe sind sie schon min. 4-5 Tage alt


Das Datum des Schlüpfens passt schon mit Montag, ich habe oben beschrieben
dass ich Samstags das Seerosenblatt umgesetzt habe. Also können sie noch gar nicht 
älter wie 3 Tage sein.
Sonntag hab ich noch kein einziges ML entdeckt und auch am Stengel waren keine Veränderungen erkennbar - erst Montags bemerkte ich Lücken am Stengel. Vllt. sind Sonntag abends die ersten geschlüpft, von der Größe her waren die 7 - 8 mm geschätzt
ich korrigiere mich da auch noch etwas nach unten auf  etwa 5 mm -  aber messen ist ja
nicht möglich.
Ich habe ja Teichwasser genommen und somit sollten für die ersten Tage ja genügend Kleinstlebewesen als Futter im Wasser sein.
Trotzdem danke für Deine Tips.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

das, was Werner da über die Kleinstlebewesen in den Fadenalgen schreibt, kann ich nur unterstreichen. Gestern erst wieder beobachtet.
Ich bin jetzt wieder vorsichtig beim Fadenalgenrausschmeißen, weil ich schon das erste Molchbaby entdeckt hatte, und die verstecken sich gern da drin. Jetzt zerzupf ich die Fadenalgen immer vorsichtig und sichte sie durch (in einem durchsichtigen Becher, in denen man die Wasserpflanzen kaufen kann im Baumarkt oder so) und da sah ich gestern ein gewaltiges Wurrln als ich die Fadenalgen entfernt hatte und nur mehr Wasser im Becher! Das waren sicher Hunderte (wahrscheinlich Muschelkrebse oder sonstige Ruderfüßler od. Rädertierchen) :shock


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Super Video Markus, gerade entdeckt! Das ist ja einzigartig


----------



## wp-3d (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mein letztjährig bewährtes Trockenfutter wieder hernehmen.
> Damit hatte ich keinerlei Probleme


nur das sie ungleichmäßig gewachsen sind.

Notropis nach dem Schlupf:
    


Notropis nach drei Tagen
 

auf dem ersten Bild ist deutlich der Dottersack zu erkennen, fast jeder Fisch der aus dem Ei schlüpft hat diesen Kugelbauch und ist nicht in der Lage kontrolliert zu schwimmen.

Er liegt am Boden od. haftet am Substrat.

Erst nach dem der Dottersack aufgebraucht ist schießt der Jungfisch kurz an die Oberfläche um die Schwimmblase zu füllen, nun kann er kontrolliert schwimmen.
Auf Bild 2 ist die Schwimmblase zu erkennen.

Ich denke Du hast schon geschlüpfte Moderlieschen noch als Eier an dem Stängel vermutet.

Die meisten Microorganismen sind Substratgebunden und weniger im freien Wasser 
siehe Video.

.
.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Dany kennt es ja schon, aber hier noch mal ein Filmchen, wie das Stengeln unter Wasser aussieht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U9PRbz_u9M

Hab übrigens grad ein Gelege in "Sicherheit" gebracht


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hei, das is ja eine geniale Idee
Wenn meine Seerosenstängel anfangen zu wackeln, werd ich auchmal einen rausholen
Bin eh grad dabei Panzerwelse großzuziehen...
Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen...aber wie lange kann ich zuwarten, wenn ich zum erstenmal Äktschen am Blatt sehe?
Denkemal das mit dem Verpilzen wird im Teich weniger zutreffen...
Übrigens hab ich meine Panzerwelseier mit Jungen Apfelschnecken entpilzt
Turmdeckelschnecken gehen auch...
Zumindest bei Panzerwelseiern...die sind ja recht hart...
VG Monika


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Werner,


> ch denke Du hast schon geschlüpfte Moderlieschen noch als Eier an dem Stängel vermutet.


das kann durchaus sein dass die ML schon geschlüpft waren, und ausserhalb des Eis am
Seerosenstengel waren.Danke fürs Aufklären.


> nur das sie ungleichmäßig gewachsen sind.


Das, denke ich, ist in der Natur durchaus normal, dass sich Individuen unterschiedlich
entwickeln obwohl sie gleiche Voraussetzungen haben.
Für Richigstellungen und Tips bin ich natürlich gerne dankbar - ich schreibe hier nur meine
bisherigen Erfahrungen nieder.
LG Markus


----------



## Andreas A. (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Monika,
ich würde beim nächsten mal versuchen rauszubekommen wann abgelaicht wurde. Nach meinen bescheidenen angelesenen Kenntnissen (s. hier ) zu diesem Thema schlüpfen die Jungen nach 9 bis 12 Tagen (bei hohen Wassertemperaturen auch früher). Also abwarten bis mindestens ne Woche um ist und dann raus damit... würde ich sagen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## wp-3d (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Das, denke ich, ist in der Natur durchaus normal, dass sich Individuen unterschiedlich
> entwickeln obwohl sie gleiche Voraussetzungen haben.



Hi Markus,

richtig  
so ist die Natur und es überlebt nur der Stärkere.  

Bei künstlicher Aufzucht mit genügend hochwertigen Futter wachsen sie gleichmässiger und haben eher eine Überlebenschance.


.


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

ein bisschen off-topic und doch nicht: weil wir auch über Kleinstlebewesen gesprochen haben, die in Fadenalgen wohnen, die Futter für den ML-Nachwuchs sind... Ich hab heute mal wieder Fadenalgen durchgesichtet nach Molchbabies. Dabei hab ich ein Büschel Fadenalgen in ein mit Leitungswasser gefülltes Gefäß gegeben und mit 2 Pinzetten zerzupft. Als die Fadenalgen dann nach und nach draußen waren, hab ich blöd gschaut, wie´s da im Wasser gewurrlt hat. Seht selbst


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

hmmm - lecker Lieschenhappi!


----------



## wp-3d (25. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



danyvet schrieb:


> Als die Fadenalgen dann nach und nach draußen waren, hab ich blöd gschaut, wie´s da im Wasser gewurrlt hat.





ja das sag ich doch 

Das ist Aufzuchtfutter und Kraftnahrung.



.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo zusammen,
kurzer Zwischenbericht,
in der Wanne sind nun ca. 80 - 100 Baby ML.
Den Stengel werde ich heute nach genauer Begutachtung aus der Wanne entfernen.
Auch im Teich am Teichrand habe ich die letzten Tage ca. 30 ML Babies entdeckt, aber
das hatten wir letztes Jahr ja auch schon.
In einem Ufergraben hab ich auch ein paar Fadenalgen, die werde ich auch mal auswaschen
und die darin enthaltenen Tierchen den ML als Zusatzfutter geben.
LG Markus
Anbei noch ein Foto von meinen kleinen Rackern.


----------



## Andreas A. (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Markus,
80 bis 100 ML ist ja echt toll. Leider tut sich bei mir noch nichts in der Wanne. Sieht so aus als wenn die noch nicht geschlüpft sind. Leider breitet sich der Pilz weiter aus. Vielleicht waren die Eier garnicht so alt wie ich dachte. Im Teich habe ich auch noch keine Jungen gesehen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## bekamax (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hi Dany, 

hi Alle

@Dany : Kann es sein, dass ich in deinem Video ein ML.Baby gesehen habe? Linker unterer Becherrand, ca. sec 10-14 ????  

Meine Putzis vom letzten Jahr arbeiten auch schon alle fleissig am Nachwuchs. Könnte also sein. Sogar auf der Unterseite eines  Playmobilbootes hab ich ein Gelege entdeckt. 

Liebe Grüße aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## danyvet (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Karin,

du hast recht, es schaut fast so aus. Aber das wird wohl das Molchbaby sein, das ganz sicher da drin war. Sonst hätt ich es von oben sicher gesehen, wenn da noch was 2. gewesen wäre, was genauso groß war. Und du kannst dir sicher sein, ich schau da seeeeeeeeeeeeehr genau


----------



## bekamax (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dany,

 oops, aber ich freue mich für dich! Molchbabies hätte ich auch unglaublich gerne. Aber die kann man ja nicht einfach ansiedeln. 

Und die ML-Babies lassen sicher nicht mehr lange auf sich warten. 

GlG
Karin


----------



## Andreas A. (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo,
habe jetzt etwa 40 ML in meinem Maurerkübel. Ich habe mal versucht, die Fische, wie von Werner beschrieben, mit aufgelöstem Eigelb zu füttern. Die jungen Fische sind aber vor der "Eigelbwolke" geflohen. 
Es sah nicht so aus, als wenn die das fressen. Vielleicht würde das in einem kleineren Becken besser funktionieren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus zusammen,
gestern hab ich mich entschlossen noch eine zweite Wanne für den ML - Nachwuchs
herzurichten. Also nahm ich gestern ca. 50 L aus dem Teich in eine Wanne und wieder
einen Stengel mit Laich dazu - und was soll ich euch sagen - als ich heute früh die
Wanne begutachtete, stellte ich fest, dass bereits wieder ca. 80 - 100 junge ML
geschlüpft sind 
LG Markus


----------



## Goldi2009 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Markus,

nochmals Glückwunsch an Dich! Das ging aber schnell.


----------



## Andreas A. (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Marcus,
das ist ja echt klasse. Bei mir ist jetzt auch alles geschlüpft, habe auch bereits überlegt, ob ich in meine Wanne noch einen weiteren Stengel lege. Aber ich will mein "Miniökosystem" ja nicht überbelasten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (4. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo,
bei mir haben sich in dem seperaten ML-Aufzuchtbecken Wasserwanzen angesiedelt. Leider fressen die die kleinen Moderlieschen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Goldi2009 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Juhuuuu. Meine Moderlieschen haben auch Junge bekommen! Ebenfalls in einer Speiswanne. Freue mich soooo! Wie viele kann ich nicht sagen. Habe sehr viel __ Wasserpest in der Wanne, zählen unmöglich.

Grüße an alle anderen Moderliescheneltern!


----------



## Andreas A. (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo,
mal ein kleines Update. Die seperat gehaltenen jungenen Moderlieschen sind bisher kaum gewachsen, aber deutlich dunkler geworden. Die Wasserwanzen die in meinem Mörtelkübel waren habe ich herausgefangen. Bisher sind auch keine neuen zugeflogen. In meinem Teich habe ich bisher überhaupt keine jungen Moderlieschen gesehen. Der Teich ist zwar gut bewachsen und z.T. schwer einsehbar, aber es scheint so, dass im Teich kaum Nachwuchs überlebt.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo zusammen,
heute auch von mir ein kleines update.
In der ersten Wanne habe ich einige Verluste erleben müssen, darin schwimmen nur noch
30 ML. Ich entdeckte ein Tier darin, das ich noch nicht zuordnen kann
Vermutlich fraß dieses einige meiner ML.
In der anderen Wanne hab ich nun ca. 200 junge ML (siehe Foto).
Im Teich verschwindet der ML - Nachwuchs wie bereits letztes Jahr.
Die frisch geschlüpften ML sehe ich ein paar Tage und dann werden sie von Tag zu Tag
weniger. Ich habe im Teich immer noch ca. 20 Seerosenstengel mit Laich daran.
Vielleicht nehm ich noch 1 - 2 Stengel und lege diese in meine tieferen Ufergraben.
Übrigens ich habe auch einmal versucht mit Eigelb zu füttern.
Bei mir lassen sie dieses aber unberührt 
LG Markus


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo an Alle und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs 
Unsere Lieschen sind zwar nicht sparat aufgezogen, entwickeln sich aber im großen Teich sehr gut. Was ich faszinierend finde, ist, dass sich die Lieschen zu Schwärmen versammeln, die zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten geschlüpft und entsprechend unterschiedlich groß sind. Der Teich ist ja nicht gerade klein, aber die inzwischen sicherlich 200 Moderlieschen haben sich irgendwie gefunden und "hängen seitdem zusammen rum". Die Erwachsenen sind noch eifrig am stengeln, sodass zu erwarten ist, dass es noch mehr werden. Tolles Erlebnis.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Markus,
ich lese eifrig mit...
möglicherweise erwische ich nochmals Laich von meinen Dickkopfkärpflingen oder den Lieserln...


> Ich entdeckte ein Tier darin, das ich noch nicht zuordnen kann


Kannst das "Biest" fotographieren???

Kraftfutter Eibelb:
Meine Dickkopfkärpflinge waren von der Eigelbsuspension auch nicht begeistert und - das zieht Wasserwechsel nach sich... Für erfahrene Aquarianer mit der nötigen Ausstattung wie z.B. Werner kein Problem, für mich war es das schon....

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die dir die Daumen drückt


----------



## Teddy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mit viel Interesse den Treat verfolgt.Ich Persönlich muste die ML aufgeben
weil ich feststellen muste das sie die lieblingsspeise von einem Eisvogel Pärchen
sind das sich bei uns inder Gegend aufhält.Die holen die ML im Frühjahr wenn die 
Brut da ist in jeder Größe raus.Das erfolgt in einem Rasanten Tempo,haupsächlich
in den gans Frühen Morgenstunden. 

                 Gruß Teddy:


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo,

was habt ihr alle so viele Moderlieschenbabys!!! Ich war wohl zu spät dran und der meiste Laich war von den Goldis schon gefressen worden. Jedenfalls sind es spärliche 3 Lieschen im Aufzuchtbecken. Mal abwarten, ob ich noch ein paar übersehen habe. :beten


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Teddy

Echt ... Ihr habt einen Eisvogel am Teich ... Mensch ich würde mich sehr freuen darüber ...

Würde die ML dafür regelrecht extern Züchten ...

So ein Juwel am Teich hat nicht jeder 

Gibts vom Eisvogel ein Foto


----------



## Teddy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Digicat
Ich selbst habe leider kein bild,aber die Tochter von meinem Nachbarn hat enen Fotgrafiert
auf dem Gländer von ihrem Teichbrücken Geländer.Bei dem haben sie in 4 Tage ca.150 stück
geholt.Danach hat auch Er die hatung von Ml aufgegeben,deshalb haben wir Stattdessen
uns __ Stichlinge zugelegt die mögen sie nicht.

         Gruß Teddy


----------



## Geisselbrecht (20. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ich habe letztes und dieses Jahr die ML-Aufzucht im extra Becken probiert weil im Teich nichts nachwuchs - kein Erfolg...nur __ Schnecken  Aaaaber. vor einer Woche entdeckte ich im neu angelegten Flachteil des Teiches einen ganzen Schwarm junger ML von 6-7mm Länge bis zu 1,5-2cm Länge. Ich habe im Frühjahr einen ca 1qm großen Niedrigwasserbereich mit kleinen Pflanzen und Kiesel und Sand / Lehm als Untergrund angelegt. Der Bereich kann NICHT von den großen Fischen im Teich beschwommen werden, da eine Steinbarriere nur sehr kleine Fische durchläßt. Sie haben da auch noch ein Schwimmpflanze als Schutz und einige Fadenalgen am Boden die als Versteck und scheinbar auch als Nahrung dienen...


----------



## danyvet (20. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Cool!  Kannst du von dieser Flachzone mit der Abtrennung mal ein Bild hier reinstellen? Bitte! Danke!


----------



## Geisselbrecht (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



danyvet schrieb:


> Cool!  Kannst du von dieser Flachzone mit der Abtrennung mal ein Bild hier reinstellen? Bitte! Danke!



Guten Morgen! Ja stelle ich morgen früh ein - hab Bilder zuhause.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo zusammen,
heute wieder ein paar Zeilen zur aktuellen Lage.
Ich war ja jetzt gut eine Woche im Urlaub und der ML Nachwuchs war sich selbst überlassen.
Mir war schon Bange dass ich dann gar keinen Nachwuchs mehr habe  - aber meine
Sorgen waren unbegründet.
In der ersten Wanne hab ich jetzt noch 16 ML die sind alle anständig gewachsen und dürften
alle zwischen 15 und 20 mm haben, sie schauen schon richtig nach Fisch aus.
In der zweiten Wanne die ich etwa 1 Woche später aufgestellt habe schwimmen auch
noch ca. 30 ML.
Diese sind in etwa 5 mm kleiner. Gestern hab ich nochmals ein Seerosenblatt mit ML
Laich umgesetzt. 
Anbei noch ein Bild
LG Markus


----------



## Goldi2009 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Markus,

gut sehen die kleinen Lieschen aus!


----------



## Geisselbrecht (29. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

So hier die versprochenen Bilder.

Anfangs haben sie sich nur in dem Flachwasserbereich aufgehalten - mittlerweile ist da kaum noch wer und man sieht etwas größere im angrenzenden Niedrigwasserbereich - aber wieviele tatsächlich überlebt haben weiss ich nicht - mal abwarten.


----------



## Geisselbrecht (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

So groß sind die teilweise schon


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus

Oh ... die sind aber groß ~5cm 
Sieht zumindest so aus ...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo liebe ML - Freunde,
heute wieder ein paar Zeilen vom aktuellen Stand.
In meinem Schafferl im Gewächshaus hab ich gestern 17 größere ML gezählt, die waren
von dem ersten Stengel. ( Beim Schlüpfen hab ich ca. 80 - 100 geschätzt).Diese haben
jetzt eine größe von 2,5 - 3 cm und ich werde sie am WE in den Teich umsetzten.
Leider hatte ich heuer ein unbekanntes Tier im Schafferl, das mir vermutlich meine 
jungen ML ganz schön dezimiert hat.
Aber ich hab ja noch im freien ein Schafferl das ich eine Woche später mit Laich bestückt
habe.
Komischerweise sind dort die Fische wesentlich kleiner - obwohl ausser dem Standort alles
gleich ist.
Erfreulicherweise sehe ich im Teich 1 junges ML rumschwimmen, das im Teich wohl durch-
gekommen ist, vllt. werden es ja noch ein paar mehr - wobei für 30 - 40 Stängel die Überlebens-
rate äusserst gering ist. 
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo,

sind zwar keine Lieschen, aber wachsen jetzt erstmal separat auf:

Dickkopfkärpflinge (Pimephaes promelas)
Das Gelege - die schwarzen Punkte sind die Augen - und die heute nacht geschlüpften Babys.


 

 

Der arme Vater bewacht, nachdem ich ihm ja sein Seerosenblatt geklaut habe, das benachbarte Blatt, das mit Schneckenlaich bestückt ist - der wird sich wundern...


----------



## Zuckerschniss (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Christine,
das zweite Bild sieht ja aus, als würde Dein Fischnachwuchs durch den Garten __ fliegen. 

Nee, mal Spass beiseite. Wo wohnen denn Deine Kärpfling-Babys?


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Ellen,

die kleinen wohnen zur Zeit in einem Nanobecken mit Pflanzen und Filter, dass zwar schon seit einigen Monaten in Betrieb ist, aber bis auf ein, zwei Blasenschneckchen unbewohnt.


----------



## Andreas A. (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo,
mal ein kleiner zwischenbericht von meinen Moderlieschennachwuchws im Maurerkübel. Die Jungen sind maximaletwa 2 cm groß jedoch sind sie von ziemlich unterschiedlicher Größe. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Tiere in ihrer Entwicklung trotz zugabe von Futter (Kleintiere aus abgespülten Algen und abgestornenen Pflanzenteilen) in ihrer Entwicklung noch ziemlich zurück sind. Einerseits hab ich hier im Forum schon größere diesjährige gesehen und zum anderen kenn ich ein Kiesgrubengewässer, in denen die jungen Moderlieschen auch schon deutlich größer sind als meine.
Ich habe wiederholt versucht mit aufgelöstem Eigelb zu füttern. Zunächst wurde das nicht gefressen.Mittlerweile fressen die Moderlieschen das Ei. Nach Futtergabe dauert es etwas und dann kann man helle Kotstränge sehen, die ich auf das Eigelb zurückführe. Ich hoffe mal, dass die jetzt schneller wachsen, damit die bals in den Teich umgesetzt werden können.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Moin, moin!
ich habe heute die Meute aus der Maurerwanne in den Teich gesetzt. Zuvor hatte ich immer mal größere aus der Wanne gefangen und übergesiedelt, die dann in den darauf folgenden Wochen deutlich an Größe zugelegt haben und alle überlebten. In der Wanne blieben viele Moderlieschen sehr klein, ob wohl regelmäßig gefüttert wurde. Ich denke, dass von den jetzt etwa 35 kleinen Moderlieschen noch viele gefressen werden, aber ich hoffe, dass die jetzt dort einfach schneller wachsen. Im Teich sind gar keine Moderlieschen dieses Jahr groß geworden. Mal schauen wieviel es dann bis nächstes Jahr schaffen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Dann wünsche ich den Kleinen viel Glück und ein schnelles Wachstum, damit sie aus der "Gefahrenzone" bald raus sind.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

servus zusammen,
hier wieder einmal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht.
Heute hab ich die nächsten 10 ML von den Schafferln umgesetzt.
Interessant war, dass die ML, die ich im Schafferl im Gewächshaus stehen hatte wesentlich
schneller gewachsen sind als die, deren Schafferl im Freien war.
Jetzt hab ich noch ca. 20 - 30 in den beiden Schafferln und 1 Laich hab ich in ein kleines
Becken des geplanten Bachlaufes gesetzt.
Bei diesen hab ich so gut wie keinen Ausfall, das dürften nochmals so an die 80 ML sein.
Sie sind zwar noch recht klein, aber ich hab ja noch gut 1 Monat zeit diese aufzupeppeln.
Ich hab mal ein Foto gemacht von den Umgesetzten Fischen.
Auf diesem Bild sind unterschiedliche Bruten zu erkennen.
Enorm wie groß das ML vom ersten Laich ist, das hat schon fast 5 cm.
Fazit dieses Jahr:
Im Teich wieder kein Nachwuchs durchgekommen - bis auf 1 junges ( fragt mich nicht wie
es das geschafft hat) - in meinen Schafferln war der Erfolg heuer nicht so gut wie letztes
Jahr - wobei ich gerade in der Anfangsphase 10 Tage verreist war und deshalb die 
Fische nicht gefüttert wurden.

LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo liebe Moderlieschenliebhaber! 

Meine wenigen Lieserln (ich glaube, zuletzt waren es 8 oder so, 4 vom 1. Jahr (2010) und 4 vom 2. Jahr (2011)) stengeln seit ca. 1 Woche oder länger wie verrückt. Ein Entenpärchen hat mich auch täglich besucht und ich denke, die sind schuld dran, dass plötzlich (vor 2 oder 3 Tagen) ein Seerosenblatt mit halbem Stengel lose im Teich herumtrieb. Und was seh ich da dran? EIER!! Moderliescheneier!
Also, schnell übersiedelt in mein Schaffel, das seit vorigen Sommer mit Steinen zu 3/4 gefüllt ist und der Regen/Schnee dafür gesorgt hat, dass die Steine von Wasser bedeckt sind (bis zu 10cm) und jede Menge schleimige Fadenalgen drin. Und heute seh ich schon die ersten ca. 5mm langen Stricherl mit Augen drin herumwuseln! Das geht ja irre schnell!!
Eigentlich wollte ich den Bottich noch toll herrichten, mit Sand und Pflanzen... geht jetzt nimmer... Die Algen machen eh Sauerstoff, denk ich.
Bin gespannt, ob die kleinen es schaffen. Ich werde halt mit der Zeit vorsichtig die Steine einzeln langsam rausnehmen, damit mehr Wasser ist, damit sie Platz zum schwimmen haben, wenn sie (hoffentlich) größer werden. :beten
Drückt mir die Daumen, dann kann ich mich bei Irene revanchieren und ihr ihre Enkel zurückgeben


----------



## Dawn (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Was les ich da, Dany! Freu mich sehr für dich!
Ich hab ja heuer leider den Supergau erleben müssen..... Zu lang warm gewesen, die Lieserln offenbar ständig auf der Suche nach spärlichem Futter, dann kam ganz schnell der Frost und hier der erwähnte Supergau! ALLE Lieserln fanden im flachen Bereich ihren eiskalten Tod  und leider auch enorm viele große Libellenlarven, kerine Ahnung, wieviel Leben noch in meiner Pfütze ist. Sagen wir so, die ersten __ Libellen wurden schon im Luftraum gesichtet.....
Ob deine Lieserln so schnell groß genug sind, dass sie meine Mückenlarven bekämpfen können? Ich fürcht, ich muss vorher schon welche holen........


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Dany, Servus Irene 

@ Irene: das tut mir aber sehr leid 

@ Dany: Super ... 

Da bekommt ja die Irene von Ihren wieder "Enkerln" zurück 

Schön das die Teichsaison bei Euch auch schon in die Gänge kommt ... lange nix gehört ...

Jetzt müssen wir uns endlich auf ein plauscherl treffen ... 

Dany nimmst in Peter (DSP) mit ... er macht sich leider sehr rar ...

Noch einen schönen 1.Mai


----------



## danyvet (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ja, Helmut, das müssma machen. Wir könnten ja vielleicht via Skype oder so, quasi live-schaltung, beim TT "dabei" sein 

Sehen tu ich leider nicht viel von meinen Lieserln und anderem Getier, denn wie jedes Frühjahr, ist mein Teich eine braungrüne relativ trübe Suppe. Aber das stört mich nicht mehr, denn inzwischen weiß ich, dass es spätestens Juni wieder klar wird 
Außerdem hab ich dann Zeit, was anderes zu tun als ständig in den Teich zu glotzen 
 (z.b. den ML-Babies beim Wachsen zuzuschauen  )

Wenn ich mit der ML-Zucht erfolgreich werde, dann kann ich euch dann ja beliefern


----------



## Dawn (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Moderlieserl-Lieferdienst, ja...... das wär was 

Achja, mein Teich beginnt langsam wieder aufzuklaren, man sieht bis zum Boden, nur das Wasser ist noch etwas braungrünlich durch die Gerbstoffe der modernden Blätter, sollte nochmal ein bissl rausfischen versuchen, bei unserer "Größe" geht das ja.....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dani,
das freut mich für Dich,
heute hab ich bei mir auch schon das erste ML stängeln gesehen obwohl noch keine
Seerosenblätter da sind, aber das hatte es scheinbar sehr eilig und hat am __ Tausendblatt
abgelaicht.

@ Irene, das tut mir aber leid für Dich, vllt solltest Deinen Mini doch noch vergrößern und
vertiefen - die ML würden sich mit Sicherheit freuen.

LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (2. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@ Markus (guten Morgen): du, der Teich hätte weit über 1 m tief sein können, die Kleinen wären heuer dennoch erfroren, weil die Doofis eben im flachen Teil drin eingefroren waren, alle auf einem Knäuel..... Deshalb weiß ich das so genau.....
Leider geht da nix mit erweitern, erstens hab ich da erbitterten Widerstand meiner family und zweitens ist das ein Schalenteicherl, da ginge nur komplett neumachen..... Und drittens ist da kein Platz mehr im Garten......


----------



## karl_heinz (2. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo,

bei mir wird neben dem Seerosenstengel auch mein Skimmer genutzt!

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Connemara (2. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Bei mir haben die Moderlieschen an den __ Lilien und unter den Sumpfdotterblättern abgelaicht! Seerosenstängel sind bei mir auch noch nicht in Sicht!


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Wer Bedarf an Moderlieschen hat, darf sich gerne melden, bei uns hausen Hunderte  
in allen Grössen... und vermehren sich gerade wieder fröhlich.....


----------



## danyvet (2. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Mein Maurerschaffel ist immer noch belebt  Hab mindestens 13 gezählt


----------



## danyvet (3. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Auf diesem Foto sinds schon mal 20. Hab mindestens 25 gesehen, aber das Foto ist nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Areals, wo sie sich aufgehalten haben. Sind also sicher mehr 
Jetzt hab ich das Schafferl mit einem Fliegengitter abgedeckt, damit Hund und Katz nimmer draus trinken und das kein __ Rückenschwimmer reinfliegt. Wer weiß, was denen einfällt...


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Dany

 Super


----------



## Dawn (3. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Da kommt Freude auf, Dani!! 
Ich kann mir echt vorstellen, wies dir bei ihrem Anblick geht! War damals auch richtig begeistert, meine Babys zu beobachten!
Morgen werd ich mal beim Megazoo anfragen, ob die schon Lieserln haben, sollte schon sein...... Bei uns gelsts nämlich schon ein bissl, ich mag keine Brutstätte im Teich haben!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Dani,

na des schaut doch super aus.
Gell da kann man den halben Tag davor stehen und zuschauen.
Ich hab bei mir auch schon wieder ein Schafferl hergerichtet ich denke ich werde den
Laich am Montag umsetzen.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*


hab heute sogar ein paar Babies im Teich gesehen! Mindestens 5 Stück frisch geschlüpfte (~5mm) und einen ca 8 oder 9mm langen. Vielleicht überleben mir sogar ein paar! 
Aber blöd, dann kann ich wieder nicht sagen, welche die sind, die überlebt haben: die ausm Schaffel oder die, die im Teich geschlüpft und gewachsen sind... hmmm...


----------



## Dawn (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Is doch wurscht, Dany! Hauptsache es werden MEHR!!! Wie aus welcher Quelle ist doch total nebensächlich!
Meine Neuzugänge von gestern lassen sich im Moment nicht sehen, kommt man in die Nähe, huscht ein Schatten in die Tiefe und verschwindet im Schwarz der Schale.... Dementsprechend stängelt auch noch niemand, dazu müssen sie sich erst richtig einleben.
Ich denk, ich werd mal eine Portion Daphnien holen und kleinweise reingeben, vielleicht werden sie dann mutiger! Hat ja bei den ersten auch super geklappt! Die waren bei uns dann mehr oder weniger total entspannt und haben direkt neben uns Mücken gejagt.


----------



## danyvet (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Wenn ich aber weiß, dass sie im Teich überleben, dann brauch ich mir die Arbeit mit dem Schaffel ned antun.
Hab soeben  14 Stück mini babies im Teich gesichtet


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dany,



> Wenn ich aber weiß, dass sie im Teich überleben, dann brauch ich mir die Arbeit mit dem Schaffel ned antun.



Tja, die Frage kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, wie Du weisst klappte es im ersten Jahr bei mir
im  Teich, die darauffolgenden Jahre funktionierte es eben nicht mehr.
Aber ich finde den Aufwand im Schafferl ja nicht so groß, und dann bist Du halt auf der sicheren
Seite.
Ich werde definitiv weiter im Schafferl aufziehen.

LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ich würds auch machen, wenns zum Aufbau einer Population nötig wäre, wegen Gefahr, dass sie im Teich gefressen würden!
Von meinen 6 Lieserln seh ich grad nur maximal 4, aber eins davon scheint auf alle Fälle ein Männchen zu sein, im schnellen Vorbeischwimmen schleudert er seinen Hintern immer noch flott an das eine Seerosenblatt, herrlich 
Aber sonst sind sie noch suuuuuperscheu!
Werd echt morgen aus der Zoohandlung ums Eck von der Fahrschule ein paar  Daphnien mitbringen und sie damit anlocken versuchen, das geht gar nicht, dass sie sich von uns so verschrecken lassen!


----------



## danyvet (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ja, ihr habt eh recht. Derweil ist es eigentlich gar kein Aufwand. Ich leere jeden Tag einen großen Becher (ca. 1Liter) Teichwasser in das Schaffel, damit sie Plankton zu fressen haben. Die heute geschlüpften Gelsenlarven sind ihnen vermutlich noch zu groß.
Irene: Bei mir sind die Lieserl bis heute extrem scheu. Sie nehmen auch kein Futter an, das ich ihnen reinwerf. Oder kaum. Wahrscheinlich sind die Tierchens, die im Teich leben (Frischfutter) viel leckerer und genug


----------



## wp-3d (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Dawn schrieb:


> Werd echt morgen aus der Zoohandlung ums Eck von der Fahrschule ein paar  Daphnien mitbringen und sie damit anlocken versuchen, das geht gar nicht, dass sie sich von uns so verschrecken lassen!





Hallo Irene,

wenn Du in der Zoohandlung bist, sieh einmal nach Frostfutter für __ Kleinfische,
Rote und Schwarze Mückenlarven, Artemia u.s.w.

Dieses ist Futter was die Lieschen bei Kraft, Lust und Laune hält.

Sie fressen dir am Ende aus der Hand und wenn Du sie mehrmals am Tag fütterst,
bleiben mit Glück auch mal ein paar Jungfische im Teich. 


.


----------



## danyvet (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Update:
Meine Schaffel-Babies () sind schon ein bisschen gewachsen (ca. 8 - 10mm lang) und dunkler geworden. Und lustigerweise ist der ganze Fadenalgenschleimgatsch weg. Das Wasser im Schaffel ist glasklar und die Steine sind fast frei von Algen. Seltsam. Die werden das doch nicht fressen? Oder hab die wenigen Zooplanktons das erledigt (ich hab jeden Tag einen Becher Teichwasser ins Schaffel geleert)?
Heute wollte ich wieder einen Becher aus dem Teich fischen. Aber was seh ich da im Becher?! An die 6 bis 8 ML-Babies, ca. 5mm lang! Die wuseln inzwischen fast überall im Teich herum. Schaut im Moment so aus, als gäbs heuer eine regelrechte ML-Explosion!!! Langsam hoffe ich fast, dass die Molchis ein bissl Hunger bekommen. Die Libellenlarven warten vermutlich, bis die Fischis etwas mehr "Speck auf den Rippen" haben 
Das war jetzt echt mühsam irgendwo im Teich eine Stelle zu finden, wo ich einen Becher Wasser rausnehmen konnte, ohne dass MLs drinnen waren!!
Ach ist das alles spannend! Ich will morgen nicht arbeiten! Es ist Sommerwetter angesagt! Ich tät viel lieber den Tag am Teich/Schaffel verbringen


----------



## Dawn (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Dany, ich freu mich so, dass du heuer mit den Lieserln so eine Freude hast, sooooo viel Nachwuchs!!! *boooaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh* 
Kinder und Enkel von meinen Frostfischen........... Schön, wenigstens etwas......


----------



## danyvet (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Aber verschrei ma's ned. Kann immer noch sein, dass sie (fast) alle gefressen werden


----------



## baddie (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Also meine Lieschen leben auch seperat und nicht im grossen Teich mit den Orfen,__ Wels und Stichlingen.

Habe heute von meinen Schwiegervater 5 ausgewachsene und 5 kleinere bekommen welche nun im Bacheinlaufbehälter leben. Sind gut 1500Liter Wasser drin und letzt Jahr war das ein Mückenparadis 
__ Wasserpest,__ Seekanne und ne Seerose stehen auch mit im Behälter (beim Rand auf der Ufermatte hoffe ich auf das Pfennigkaut und das Sumpfvergissmeinicht)  aber ich hoffe das die Leuts nicht wieder so zur "Plage" werden wie in meinem alten Teich. 
Da habens sich trotz 3er __ Barsche, 4 Orfen und einigen anderen Fischen so stark vermehert das ich innerhalb von 2 Jahren 300 Stück rausgefangen habe ( aus ursprünglich 8 Tieren) ...ebenso erging es mir mit den 4 Gründlingen.
Was dann bei Stillegung des alten teiches noch alles in den Keschern landete kann ich absolut nicht mehr schätzen. Hat aber zig andere Teichbesitzer glücklich gemacht welche die "zu verschenken" Rubrik in der Tageszeitung rechtzeitig gelesen haben 

Da ich die Lieschen aber zu geil finde habe ich mich dazu entschlossen sie seperat zu halten und 1500 Liter sind wahrscheinlich mehr Wasser als bei manchen so mancher einzelne Koi zur Verfügung hat


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dany,



> Aber verschrei ma's ned. Kann immer noch sein, dass sie (fast) alle gefressen werden



Bei mir wars letztes Jahr auch so, dass ich an manchen Tagen 100 ML Babies und mehr
im Teich gesehen habe und jeden Tag sinds dann weniger geworden, bis dann so gut wie 
gar keins mehr zu sehen war. Im Teich hab ich letztes Jahr 1 ML - Babie durchgebracht die
anderen ca. 50 - 60 kamen aus den Schafferln.
Also ich würde eher noch einige mehr in das Schafferl geben, denn groß genug für 
mehrere ML wäre Dein Teich ja.
Ausserdem hättest Du ja mit Helmut und Irene auch gleich mehrere ML - Freunde in 
Deiner Nähe die auch um einigen Nachwuchs froh wären.

Gell ML zuschauen macht süchtig

LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Gell ML zuschauen macht süchtig
> 
> LG Markus



JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Macht es, und wie!!!!!


----------



## danyvet (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Heute ist ein schöner sommerlicher Tag in Wien und ich bin schon seit 7:05 Uhr in der Arbeit, damit ich zeitig heimgehen kann. Da leg ich mich dann auf meinen Steg und zähle ML-Babies 
Wenn ihr mir vor 10 jahren erzählt hättet, dass ICH mal stundenlang in einen Teich glotze und FISCHE beobachte, ich hätte euch für :crazy gehalten


----------



## Connemara (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



danyvet schrieb:


> Heute ist ein schöner sommerlicher Tag in Wien und ich bin schon seit 7:05 Uhr in der Arbeit, damit ich zeitig heimgehen kann. Da leg ich mich dann auf meinen Steg und zähle ML-Babies
> Wenn ihr mir vor 10 jahren erzählt hättet, dass ICH mal stundenlang in einen Teich glotze und FISCHE beobachte, ich hätte euch für :crazy gehalten



...so gehtes mir auch...meine Nachbarn haben sich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt, dass ich immer wieder auf meinem Steg hocke und ins Wasser starre...sehr gerne auch im Dunkeln mit der Taschenlampe


----------



## danyvet (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Boah, ich packs jetzt aber nimmer!! Wenn nicht bald ein paar Fressfeinde zuschlagen, kann ich mich mit meiner ML-Zucht bald krumm und dämlich verdienen 
Es sind nicht hundert, sondern Hunderte!!! Egal, wo im Teich ich hinschau, ich seh überall mindestens 5 bis 10 ML-Zwergerl auf einer Fläche so groß wie meine Hand!!! BOAH!!! Unglaublich!!! Ich bin grad echt.... find keine Worte!! Wer soll die bitte alle fressen!!??  Die Libellenlarven haben sich irgendwie auf die Krötenquappis spezialisiert. Wär mir echt bald lieber, sie vergreifen sich an den ML-Babies, denn die Krötis verlassen den Teich eh in ein paar Wochen. Die erwachsenen MLs haben auch nix anderes im Schädel als zu stengeln. Unglaublich, was da noch an Eiern auf den Seerosen dranpickt!!

Ich häng mal ein paar Fotos von den Babies im Teich dran. So wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, sieht es überall im Teich aus....


----------



## Dawn (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Toll!! Danke, Dany!!! Soooooviele Babys!!!


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hi Dany,

toll - aber das werden noch weniger. Wart es mal ab.


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@Christine: ich hoffe, wobei das sooo viele sind, dass ich mir gar nicht vorstellen kann, dass die alle gefressen werden. Voriges Jahr hab ich kein einziges im Teich gesehen, und heuer so viele.


----------



## sternchen30 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo alle miteinander,
hab auch Moderlieschen und die Stängeln schon seit ca. 1 Woche haben auch schon abglaicht. Nun aber zu meinem Problem, wenn ich ehrlich bin reichen die 10 Lieschen die im Teich sind, nicht das sich die explosionsartig vermehren.
Fressen Kois die die kleinen Moderlieschen, dann wäre ja das Problem gelöst. Das hört sich etwas gemein an aber besser als der ganze Teich voll mit den Lieschen.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Ingrid,

wenn du Koi hast, bin ich ziemlich verwundert, dass du überhaupt noch Lieserln hast.... 
Oder meinst du, ICH sollte mir Koi zulegen??? Na danke, solche bunten Karpfen kommen mir nicht in meinen Teich. Und auch keine anderen Viecher, die meinen Molchis was tun würden oder gar Technik-Klump erforderten.
Ich hab schon die ersten 2 Jahre gehadert ob ich mir überhaupt ML nehmen sollt (wegen der Molchis), aber nachdem mir alle versichert hatten, dass ML und Molchis nebeneinander geht, hab ich mich entschlossen, doch welche zu nehmen.
Aber im Grunde will ich ja einen naturnahen Teich und da hat zb. ein Filter oder eine Pumpe nix zu suchen.
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass wirklich so viele überleben, dass mein Teich voller ML ist.

Ganz versteh ich ja deinen Kommentar nicht, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Dein Problem ist, dass du nicht glaubst, dass sich 10 ML explosionsartig vermehren? Kannst du das vielleicht nochmal in anderen Worten schreiben, was genau dein Problem ist, oder bin ich die einzige, die das nicht versteht... sorry


----------



## sternchen30 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dany,
meinte schon das *ich* Kois im Teich habe, also Eurokois, der größte ist ca. 25cm groß. Die leben seit ungefähr einem Jahr friedlich mit den Moderlieschen nebeneinander her.
Meine Frage ist ob die Kois den Moderlieschenachwuchs auffressen?
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Wenn sich die MLbabies guuut verstecken und wenn sie viiiel Glück haben, haben sie geringe Chancen nicht gefressen zu  werden. Dass die __ Molche noch da sind wundert mich. Die haben ja auch kaum Chancen mehr zu werden.


----------



## danyvet (19. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Update:
über die Eisheiligen war es saukalt bei uns, in der Nacht oft nur 3°C  
seit 2 Tagen geht es wieder und plötzlich waren es viiiiiiiiel weniger Babyfischis im Teich. Einmal sah ich einen Schwarm von ca. 7 Stück, die sogar schon gut 1,5cm lang waren. Man konnte auch schon  einen "Bauch" erkennen, also nicht mehr nur Strich mit Augen, schon richtig "Figur" 
Im Schaffel sind noch alle da, wobei als es noch kalt war, dachte ich, sie sind tot und liegen irgendwo am Grund zwischen den Steinen, aber am nächsten Tag waren wieder alle da (nicht gezählt, aber optisch sehr viele). Doch sie sind wesentlich kleiner als die größten im Teich.
Heute hab ich dann im Teich nur mehr vereinzelt welche gesehen, so 3 Stück oder so 
Das ging jetzt verdammt schnell. Ich hätte mir das nicht vorstellen können. Vielleicht sind sie aber auch irgendwo weiter unten.... Hoffentlich.
Vor den Eisheiligen konnte ich noch nirgends im Teich einen Becher Wasser entnehmen, ohne mindestens ein ML-Baby mitzufischen. Heute ist das ganz anders. 
Jetzt bin ich wieder froh, dass ich sie separiert hab. War auch beim Dehner und hab mal eine Portion Daphnien gekauft. Aber die sind noch viel zu groß für die kleinen Mäulchen 
Aber im Teich gibt es jetzt eh noch mehr Zooplankton, ich geb jetzt wieder täglich einen Becher Teichwasser ins Schaffel. Sind sie noch so klein, weil es zu wenig Futter im Schaffel gibt, oder weil das Schaffel kleiner ist als der Teich? Hab nämlich mal gehört, dass Fische ihr Größenwachstum an die AQ-Größe anpassen. Ob das nur für erwachsene Fische gilt und da nur für die exotischen??
Ich hab auch getrocknete Daphnien, die ich zerrieben hab, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie das fressen, schaut nicht so aus.


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo danyvet


dass Fische ich in ihrem Wachstum dem Aquarium ( oder was auch immer) anpassen halte ich für ein Gerücht ( leider weit verbreitet)   ich würde eher behaupten, dass die Fische in zu kleinen Behältnissen einfach früher sterben als normal und deshalb nicht ihre volle Grösse erreichen..

generell ist es ja so, dass in kleineren Becken die Wasserqualität leidet, vielleicht nutzt regelmässiger WW  was... und das Wasser im Kübel wird auch deutlich wärmer als im teich, kann auch dazu beitragen.......   

meine Fischbabys  bekommen gemörsertes Fischfutter... klappt gut


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dany,

na siehst Du es werden weniger im Teich, die Erfahrung machte ich die letzten 2 Jahre auch.
Da hatte ich ja wie bereits geschrieben, keinen Erfolg im Teich.
Versuch es halt mit getrockneten Mückenlarven - diese kannst Du in der Hand zerreiben und
dann ins Schafferl geben - also meine waren da ganz wild darauf.

LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

das Wasser im Schaffel wird nicht zu warm. Ist kälter als im Teich, weils im Schatten steht.

 Mückenlarven muss ich erst besorgen, hab nur die getrockneten Daphnien daheim


----------



## canis (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Fische passen sich nicht an die Grösse ihres Gewässers an, egal wie oft dies in der Aquaristikszene noch wiederholt wird! Wenn deine Lieschen im Aufzuchtbecken kleiner sind als im Teich, hat das andere Gründe. Einerseits ist die Besatzdichte im Becken möglicherweise so hoch, dass sich dei Fische gegenseitig konkurrenzieren und damit im Wachstum zurückbleiben. Andererseits schreibst du, dass die Temperatur im Teich schon höher sei, was zur Folge hat, dass auch der Stoffwechsel der Fische dort schon höher ist, sie also auch entsprechend mehr fressen und damit schneller wachsen.


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Danke, Lucy und David, für die Aufklärung bzgl. Größe der Fische und Größe des AQ. Wusste ich nicht, hab ich nur eben mal gehört von jemandem, der ein AQ betreibt. Ich hab damit ja nix am Hut 

Die Erklärung mit der Temperatur scheint mir am plausibelsten zu sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass ca. 30 1 bis 1,3cm große Fischerl in dem großen Maurerschaffel wirklich Konkurrenz sind. Das Schaffel steht im Schatten, weil ich fürchte, dass es sich in der Sonne zu stark erwärmen würde. Wachsen sie eben langsamer. Kein Problem


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

update:
die Babies im Schaffel leben alle noch, sind munter, wachsen aber kaum. Wasser im Schaffel ist relativ kalt.

Aaaaaber....!! Heute hab ich mehrere, bis zu knapp 2cm große Babies im TEICH!!!! gesehen!!!! 
insgesamt waren es sicher so um die 30, die ich gesehen hab, davon gut 15 ca. 2cm große, der Rest zwischen 1,5 und 0,5cm  dabei haben sie immer kleine Schwärme gebildet zu je ca. 4 bis 7 Fischerl, außer die ganz kleinen, die sind entweder einzeln oder in noch größeren Schwärmen

     

ich wills ned verschreien, aber es schaut gut aus....


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

  toi, toi, toi... und sonst holst Du Dir mal ein paar von uns hab....


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Also ich weiß nicht, wie man das macht, die Moderlieschen separat aufziehen. Wie krieg ich die denn aus dem Teich?
Ich sehe zwar die Fische stängeln, aber da kommt man ja nicht dran, ist zu weit und zu tief, da müßte man ja tauchen .
Na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass die dann irgendwie alleine durchkommen - andere Fische sind ja nicht im Teich. Von den Kaulquappen (Grasfroschlaich) hat auch eine riesige Menge überlebt, ich hoffe also mal ...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dany,
das schaut gut aus.
Ab dieser Größe brauchst Du Dir nicht mehr so viel Sorgen machen, da sind sie 
kein so leichtes Opfer mehr.

LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@Maja: das ist ganz einfach gewesen, die __ Enten, die bei mir auf Besuch waren, haben eine Seerose mit Eiern drauf abgebrochen, und die hab ich dann ins Schaffel getan 

Leider hab ich jetzt hier in der Firma kein Foto, gestern nach der Hundeschule war ich einfach zu müde, nochmal den PC anzuwerfen. Ich werde schauen, ob ich das morgen schaffe (heute geh ich ins Musical  )
Es sind jetzt definitiv mindestens 24 Stück, die knapp 2cm lang sind!!! Und nochmal mind. 30, die erst 1cm lang sind.
Die im Schaffel sind immer noch nicht wirklich viel gewachsen, sie sind jetzt ca. 1 bis 1,2 cm  aber sie schwimmen munter durch die Gegend. Bin leider noch nicht dazugekommen, getrocknete Mückenlarven zu besorgen, die getrockneten Daphnien dürften sie jedenfalls verschmähen. Aber ich wechsel jetzt brav das Wasser alle 2 bis 3 Tage, sprich, ich nehm ca. 5 bis 10 L raus und tu ebensoviel Teichwasser wieder rein. Bis vor kurzem hab ich immer nur 1 bis 2 Becher Teichwasser dazu geleert. 

@Markus: sag das nicht, die, die ich von Irene bekommen hab, ware so ca. 2,5cm lang und von denen haben jeweils immer nur knapp 1/3 überlebt. Der Rest landete in den Fängen der Libellenlarven 

Wenn jedenfalls wirklich so viele überleben, dann MUSS ich welche abgeben


----------



## Dawn (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Stimmt, die waren so quasi drittelstark....
Aber nachdem wie empfindlich die Kleinen offenbar sind, vielleicht hat ihnen der Kulturwechsel sozusagen auch nicht soooo gut getan......


----------



## danyvet (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

das glaub ich nicht, ich hab ja definitiv mal gesehen, wie eine libellenlarve sich so ein kleines fischi geschnappt hat...


----------



## danyvet (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> toi, toi, toi... und sonst holst Du Dir mal ein paar von uns hab....



danke, Lucy, aber ich fürchte, du bist zu weit weg


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



> @Maja: das ist ganz einfach gewesen, die __ Enten, die bei mir auf Besuch waren, haben eine Seerose mit Eiern drauf abgebrochen, und die hab ich dann ins Schaffel getan



Ja dann ... 
Also diese blöden Enten sind immer noch jeden Tag hier - sie kehren das unterste zuoberst, aber Seerosenstängel lassen sie in Ruhe .
Na, ich laß mich einfach mal überraschen, aber zählen kann man die Bande ja ohnehin nicht , der Teich ist ja viel zu groß. Da sind hier mal welche und da mal welche ... ich hoffe einfach, dass das der Grundstück war und immer wieder Nachwuchs dazukommt . Sollten mal keine mehr da sein (was hoffentlich nicht passiert ), werde ich halt welche nachkaufen müssen. Diese hier haben jetzt 1,99 EUR das Stück gekostet - wobei natürlich ein Lebewesen meiner Meinung nach nicht mit Geld zu bewerten ist, aber es geht ja nun mal nicht anders .


----------



## Claro01 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Mein erster Beitrag und gleich eine Frage - na ob das gut ankommt?

Doch zuerst mein Bericht zum Thema:

Angeregt durch die Erfolgsberichte und auch vom Wunsch getrieben, auch einmal Adoptiv-Vater der entzückenden Moderlieschen zu werden, habe ich in meinem TT (= Terrassentümpel) vor etwas über einer Woche ein Froschlöffelblatt samt Stängel und den Eierchen abgeschnitten und in ein - bereits zur Wasserflohzucht genutztes und daher eingefahrenes - Wäscheschaff getan und gewartet ... und nix geschah. Ich konnte auch keinerlei Veränderung am Stängel feststellen (ich habe ihn mehrmals pro Tag ein bisserl "gewedelt" ...

Daher habe ich vorgestern das ML-Männchen wahrscheinlich arg enttäuscht und ein zweites Blatt geraubt ... und seit heute morgen sehe ich viele winzige Stricherln herumzucken/schwimmen - der erste Erfolg, ohne dass sie gleich zu Lebendfutter werden!

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es - zumindest in diesem Stadium - nicht nötig ist, irgendetwas zuzufüttern? Es müsste doch eigentlich das Kleinleben im Schaff genügen, um die ML zu versorgen oder?

Schönen Dank für eure Antworten und lieben Gruß aus Wien
Heinz


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Claro01!

die ersten Tage leben die vom Dottersack, danach von Kleinstlebewesen....   Ob da später dauerhaft genug bei Dir sind weiss ich nicht...     aber Du kannst ja Artemia selber ziehen und die dann verfüttern  

LG Susanne


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Claro,
ich gebe die ersten Tage auch kein Futter bei.
Erst nach einigen Tage gebe ich getrocknete Mückenlarven - die ich noch zwischen den
Fingern zermale bei.
Übrigens heute hab ich 2 Seerosenstängel aus dem Teich mit Laich abgeschnitten.
Und was soll ich sagen, so ein Zufall ein paar Stunden später schwammen schon
die ersten ML - Babies im Schafferl.
Die hab ich genau auf den Punkt aus dem Teich geholt.
Aber schön langsam bekomme ich ein Auge dafür wie weit der Laich ist. Das ist ja nun
schon die 3. Saison wo ich die ML separat aufziehe.
Im Teich sehe ich wie gewohnt keine ML  Babies rumschwimmen.
LG Markus


----------



## Claro01 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Claro ... Die hab ich genau auf den Punkt aus dem Teich geholt.
> 
> Im Teich sehe ich wie gewohnt keine ML  Babies rumschwimmen.
> LG Markus



Hallo Markus!

Exakt das könnte auch die Erklärung für das "plötzliche" Massenauftreten der Ministricherln sein! Claro, dass du bei einer mehrjährigen Erfahrung schon den Blick für den richtigen Zeitpunkt hast. Auch ich dachte mir, dass es Zeit wäre, die Eier waren schon recht deutlich zu sehen, sehr hell gefärbt aber nicht verpilzt. Mehr war ohne Taucherbrille nicht zu sehen ...

Den Tipp mit den Mückenlarven nehme ich gerne mit. Die im Schafferl vorhandenen lebenden Mückenlarven sind dzt. zwar deutlich kleiner als die ML-Stricherln, aber wahrscheinlich noch nicht die richtige Kost. Und mit dem Thema Artemia werde ich mich auch noch auseinandersetzen. 

Jedenfalls schönen Dank für eure Tipps und Servus aus Wien!
lg Heinz

Ich bin gespannt wie meine "Zucht" weiterläuft ...


----------



## danyvet (8. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Heinz!
Willkommen bei den ML-Eltern 
Gratuliere zum Nachwuchs! 

Meine im Schaffel sind immer noch nicht sehr viel größer als ca. 1,3cm. Die im Teich wachsen wesentlich schneller. Aber außer alle paar Tage ein paar groooße Becher Teichwasser füttere ich auch nix dazu. Sie sehen aber immer noch munter aus und schwimmen fröhlich herum.

Muss jetzt endlich wieder mal ein Foto reinstellen, ich war jetzt ein paar Tage auf Dienstreise....


----------



## Claro01 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dany!

Dass die ML im Teich schneller wachsen werde ich leider nicht erleben. Gestern noch konnte ich 2 (!) in meinem TT (= Terrassentümpel) entdecken, heute ist davon keine Spur mehr zu sehen. Dabei hätten sie viele Verstecke ... aber vll. verstecken sie sich nur vor mir?

Im Schafferl sind sie natürlich noch immer winzig, so richtig wachsen konnte ich noch nicht feststellen. Ich habe jedenfalls beim Deh**r Staubfutter und getrocknete Mückenlarven gekauft. Ob sie davon etwas aufnehmen kann ich nicht feststellen, füttere aber minimal, um das Wasser nicht zu arg zu belasten wenn sie noch kein Futter mögen. Sie sind jedenfalls quietschfidel und einige zupfen manchmal an der algenbewachsenen Schafferlwand. Sollen sie doch, die eingesetzten Spitzhornschnecken haben genug zu futtern ...

An den Stängeln sind keine Eierchen mehr und daher wurden diese zu Biomüll - im TT gibts offenbar kein Anbalzen und Herumstängeln mehr ... sie werden nur jedesmal, wenn sie mich "erblicken" fast wahnsinnig und dann "kocht" die Wasseroberfläche beinahe!

Foto könnte ich dzt. nur mit dem Handy machen - ich habe gestern meine Digicam etwas unsanft "abgelegt" und nun ist sie tot. Bei Ebay gibts die gleiche - 1 Tag noch warten, ob sie bei mir landet ...


----------



## elkop (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

meine sechs moderlieschen laichen munter ab. diesmal habe ich an einem stöckchen, das auf dem wasserspiegel liegt, beobachten können, wie die kleinchen sogar schlüpfen. sie klebten am stöckchen und wackelten ein bissl hin und her. doch dann war keiner mehr gesehen. nicht einer, kein einziger 

aber ich bin froh darüber, denn was würde ich meinem pfützchen passieren, wenn ich da moderlieschenkinder drin hätte? doch frage ich mich schon, wohin die vielen kleinen entschwinden. ob sie die eigenen eltern auffressen? naja, wie gesagt, gut, dass es so ist wie es ist.


----------



## Dawn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@ Elke: ich denk mal, die haben genug Feinde, Libellenlarven, die eigenen Verwandten, evtl. noch andere Teichbesucher....
Sind ja auch bei mir in den letzten beiden Jahren wirklich stark dezimiert worden.......


----------



## Claro01 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ist's eine Täuschung oder wie oder was? Ich bilde mir ein, dass die ML an der Schafferl-Wand (wo sich natürlich ein Algenbelag gebildet hat, tw. sogar Fadenalgen) richtig "grasen"! Fast alle schwimmen nicht im Freiraum sondern "immer an der Wand lang" und zupfen hie und zerren da. Ist's eine Täuschung oder ...


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Claro! 

die werden die Mikroorganismen fressen, die sich da schön vermehren  Pantoffeltierchen etc....

LG Susanne


----------



## Claro01 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Susanne!

Das hoffe ich eben - denn ich habe den Eindruck, dass das jeden Vormittag einmal sehr sehr sparsam (mit runder Pinzette) zugefütterte Staubfutter nicht wirklich angenommen wird. Zumindest vermisse ich so ein ähnliches "Durchrudern", wie es Wasserflöhe bei einer Hefelösung tun. Staubfutter auf die Oberfläche gestreut >>> nix, keine Reaktion. Etwas später mit den Fingern ein bisserl draufgetappt >>> siehe vorher.

Jedenfalls sind die ML noch immer da (vll. ein wenig weniger geworden?) und sichtlich quietschfidel ... sehr zur Freude ihres Adoptiv-Papas ...

PS: Ein Unterwassermikroskop bräuchte man - ich habe leider nicht einmal eines, das über Wasser was zeigen würde ... Schicksal eben.:beten


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo zusammen!

Meine Schafferl-MLs sind inzwischen doch etwas gewachsen (ca. 1,8cm lang), aber im Teich hab ich jetzt schon ca. 20 etwa 3cm lange und schon richtig "dicke" ML-Babies! Insgesamt sind noch geschätzte 100 bis 150 im Teich übrig. Die __ Molche haben absolut keinen Gusto auf die!! Libellenlarven seh ich nur sehr wenige, aber mein Wasser ist ja auch immer noch ziemlich grün-trüb  Ich glaube inzwischen, dass nahezu alle von denen, die jetzt noch im Teich sind, auch erwachsen werden. Das sind aber dann insgesamt zu viel. Wenn da wirklich so viele übrig bleiben, werd ich wohl ein paar "angeln" müssen und übersiedeln. Wer will, wer mag? 
Und nächstes Jahr, werd ich ihnen dann die beeiten Stengel wegnehmen müssen :? eigentlich wollte ich ja einen Amphibienteich und kein ML-Zuchtbecken 
Fotos gibts demnächst...


----------



## Claro01 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Tja, Neid wäre sicher nicht angebracht, aber ein bisserl ... na jedenfalls müssen meine ML noch ganz schön dazuschauen, um in den Winter gut "reinzukommen".

Ein paar ML könnte ich jetzt schon - für einen "fischlosen" teichbesitzenden Freund übernehmen können. Aber eine Hundertschaft - leider nein.

Solltest du also ein paar loswerden wollen bitte um Nachricht!


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Heinz

Herzlich Willkommen



> Foto könnte ich dzt. nur mit dem Handy machen - ich habe gestern meine Digicam etwas unsanft "abgelegt" und nun ist sie tot. Bei Ebay gibts die gleiche - 1 Tag noch warten, ob sie bei mir landet ...


Da es ja leider nix mit der Cam geworden ist ... ich würde ja glatt ein Foto vom Handy auch als "sehr gut" einstufen 

Weil, wir sind hier ja garnet neugierig ... und wollen die Villa der ML gerne sehen 

Ich freue mich sehr das du auch zu uns gefunden hast


----------



## Claro01 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

So was von ungeduldig ... das lohnt sich leider nicht!

ABER: soeben habe ich über Will++++n eine (nicht mehr ganz) neue Digicam (ich wollte unbedingt bei meiner Lieblingsmarke P++++onic bleiben, aber mit GPS) per Mail "bestellt" und kann sie hoffentlich gleich morgen abholen (ist im gleichen Wiener Bezirk beheimatet). DENN: am Mittwoch sind wir (meine Frau mit Freunden) mit dem __ Salamander ... 3x darfst du raten! Und da wird sich hoffentlich schon eine sehenswerte Flora beim Fischerhaus sehen (und fotografieren) lassen.

Bitte also noch ein bisserl Geduld und noch einen schönen Abend an deinem so herrlich gewordenen Pflanzenteich!


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Also, ich werde UNBEDINGT einige MLs abgeben müssen (oder aussetzen? oder als Steckerfisch grillen? nein!!!). Habe gestern bemerkt, dass sie ziemliche Nahrungskonkurrenten zu den Molchen sind. Und sie sind viel schneller als die Molchis. Ich komm mit meiner Gelsenlarvenzucht nicht so schnell weiter. Gestern musste ich das Pool aus dem Winterschlaf holen und da war etwas Wasser auf der Abdeckfolie. Natürlich mit vielen Gelsenlarven. Hab noch einige gerettet, bevor ich das Wasser in die Wiese geschüttet hab, aber die MLs waren jedes Mal schneller als die Molchis. Jetzt fressen die größten der Babiess (knapp 3cm) auch schon die großen Gelsenlarven!


----------



## Claro01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@ML & GL (wie ich diese Abkürzungen liebe!): Dass die __ Molche zu kurz kommen liegt an den Molchen - jeder kriegt das was er verdient! Und dass die ML wirklich flink und dabei sogar lernfähig sind ist *imo* evident. Zuerst haben sich meine nix mit einer kleinen Ameise an der Wasseroberfläche anzufangen gewußt - jetzt sind sie fast schon da, bevor ich die Ameise reinschnippse. Gscheite Viecherln eben.

@Digicam: Sie ist mein! heute vormittags gleich um die Ecke (sehr praktisch!) gegen Bares übernommen, dann im schönen Pröll-Land (Niedersulzbach) beim Fotografieren alter Bauernkeuschen ausprobiert und jetzt wird studiert. Die kann soviel mehr als mein totes Modell, und das konnte schon einen Haufen mehr als das davor verlorene ... that's life!


----------



## elkop (17. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

kann ich nur unterschreiben. ich bugsiere mit einem bambusstab die ameisen und ähnliches an eine freie stelle im teichlein. jetzt wissen die lieserln schon, wenn sie die stabspitze ins wasser eintauchen sehen, dass es was zu futtern gibt. tauche ich den stab leer ein, stubsen sie dagegen.


----------



## Claro01 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Elke!

Du bist ja ein Feinspitz: "... mit einem Bambusstab ..." - ich mach's mit einem Finger! Aber Hauptsache, dass die ML ihr Futter - und noch dazu LEBENDFUTTER! - kriegen.

Heute habe ich aus einem Wasserkübel, der voll mit Mückenlarven ist, zwei volle Kescher herausgeholt! Na das war eine ML-Fressorgie! Gottlob sind die ML nur so klein; nicht auszudenken wenn die Raubtiergröße hätten ...


----------



## TT5 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Seit 2 Jahren leite ich Regenwasser aus einer kupfernen Dachrinne zum Nachfüllen in das Biotop. Zusätzlich habe ich schon seit Jahren eine kleine Luftpumpe (12 h pro Tag), die Sauerstoff (hoffe ich wenigsten) ins Wasser bringt. Grösse Biotop : 5 m2, ca. 3-4000 Liter. max 110 cm  tief, am Rand Kieselsteine. Alter Biotop ca. 15 Jahre. Meine Erfahrungen: Trotz Kupferrinne : Algen, Algen , Algen. Täglich fische ich mit einem Sieb raus.
ML: vor 2 Jahren ca 20. im 2010 und 2011 nicht gefüttert; keine Babies. Dieses Jahr füttere ich (Hauptfutter für Zierfische) nach 2 - 3 Minuten ist das Futter weg: mehrere Schwärme Babies. Bringe ich in unser Zoohaus gegen Futter. __ Molche, sind glaub ich ausgezogen, vor zwei Monaten jede Menge 15 - 20.
Wasser habe ich vor Monaten kontrolliert, war soweit in Ordnung.
PS.:  Frosch resp.  Krötenlaich ist nun ebenfalls ausgezogen.
Uebrignes: früher hatte ich viele ML. Diese zu fangen ist eine Geduldprobe. Hungeren Lassen, Netz auf den  Biotop-Boden legen - warten - etwas Futter drüber und wenn sie kommen Netz schnell nach oben, geht 2 - 3 mal, dann kommen sie nicht mehr am selben Tag.


----------



## Claro01 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo "TT5" (ein Arkonide?)



TT5 schrieb:


> Seit 2 Jahren leite ich Regenwasser aus einer kupfernen Dachrinne zum Nachfüllen in das Biotop.


Das nenne ich mutig! Obwohl mir das bei meinem TT nicht passieren würde - aber Kupfer im Wasser ist durchaus lebensfeindlich. Ich täte das jedenfalls nicht (mit CU-Lösung spritzt man z.B. im __ Wein- und Obstbau).



> Zusätzlich habe ich schon seit Jahren eine kleine Luftpumpe (12 h pro Tag), die Sauerstoff (hoffe ich wenigsten) ins Wasser bringt.



Motto: Der Weg ist das Ziel! Nicht wirklich viel wird diese Pumpe bringen. Weitaus besser wäre es, wenn du mit einer (z.B. Filter-) Pumpe Teichwasser über Steine wieder in den Teich reinlassen würdest - damit bekommst du eine Wasserbewegung UND Sauerstoff in den Teich!



> Grösse Biotop : 5 m2, ca. 3-4000 Liter. max 110 cm  tief, am Rand Kieselsteine. Alter Biotop ca. 15 Jahre. Meine Erfahrungen: Trotz Kupferrinne : Algen, Algen , Algen. Täglich fische ich mit einem Sieb raus.



Die Größe hätte ich (als TT-Eigner) mal gerne! Tiefe super, und die Bilder sprechen ja für sich!!! Entweder liegt es am Nährstoffeintrag (das, was z.B. über Regenwasser in den Teich reingespült wird) oder am Bodengrund (wenn ich zu starke ML-Fütterung ausschließen darf). Oft wird als Bodengrund ein Erd-Sand-Kieselgemisch (oder noch fetter) gewählt - im Bestreben (wie bei den Kindern). dass das Beste gerade gut genug ist. Meist ist das aber bei Weitem zu viel!



> ML: vor 2 Jahren ca 20. im 2010 und 2011 nicht gefüttert; keine Babies. Dieses Jahr füttere ich (Hauptfutter für Zierfische) nach 2 - 3 Minuten ist das Futter weg: mehrere Schwärme Babies. Bringe ich in unser Zoohaus gegen Futter. __ Molche, sind glaub ich ausgezogen, vor zwei Monaten jede Menge 15 - 20.
> Wasser habe ich vor Monaten kontrolliert, war soweit in Ordnung.
> PS.:  Frosch resp.  Krötenlaich ist nun ebenfalls ausgezogen.



Hurra - wieder ein ML-Verliebter - thanks a lot! Dass die Molche und ggf. auch __ Frösche/__ Kröten/__ Unken ausziehen ist an sich völlig normal. Keine Sorge, sie kommen - wenn's ihnen bei dir und deinem Teich gefallen hat (und davon gehe ich aus) - spätestens im nächsten Frühjahr wieder - vll. auch zahlreicher, denn so etwas spricht sich rum ...



> Uebrignes: früher hatte ich viele ML. Diese zu fangen ist eine Geduldprobe. Hungeren Lassen, Netz auf den  Biotop-Boden legen - warten - etwas Futter drüber und wenn sie kommen Netz schnell nach oben, geht 2 - 3 mal, dann kommen sie nicht mehr am selben Tag.



Das ist ein guter Tipp! So nach dem Motto: Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse!

Viel Spass mit deinem Teich und versuche, durch Reduzierung des Nährstoffeintrags das Algenwachstum einzudämmen. Oder setze entsprechend nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen ein - sie belohnen das mit tollem Wachstum, das allemal schöner als Algen anzusehen ist ...

*btw* - Algenwachstum ist ja an sich ein gutes Zeichen (Wasser ist OK) - lediglich Cyano-"Algen" wären eventuell ein Alarmzeichen für Wasserprobleme.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

..also dann sind unsre Moderlieserln blöde.. wenn ich mit dem Kescher am Uferrand langfahre hab ich immer so 5-10 Lieserln im Netz ;-)

LG Susanne


----------



## Claro01 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Susanne!

Nein, nicht nur deine! Aber auch blöd sind sie nicht, sondern *imo* furchtbar neugierig und immer auf was Fressbares aus. Ich brauch in meinen TT nur die Hand reinhalten und schon zupfen sie dran rum ... vll. sind sie mit den Piranhas verwandt?ka


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

also meine sind extrem scheu!!! Sobald ich am Ufer oder am Steg steh, flüchten sie. Auch die Babies im Schafferl sind extrem scheu, seit ich einmal versucht hab, sie alle in den Teich zu übersiedeln. Da bin ich mit einem Becher ins Wasser und hab versucht, sie rauszufischen... Naja, so um die 10 hab ich geschafft. mind. 12 sind noch drinnen :?

Gestern sind meine Erwachsenen zum ersten Mal so richtig gesprungen!!! Sonst sind sie immer nur so ein bissl mit dem Kopferl ausm Wasser. Aber gestern sind sie richtig geflogen! Wie Delfine, wenn sie im Meer springen!! Und prompt ist einer auf einem Seerosenblatt gelandet. Zum Glück hab ich es rechtzeitig bemerkt...
Jetzt muss ich jeden Abend wachen, solange die Mücken __ fliegen? :? Zum Glück haben sie, als es ganz finster war, wieder damit aufgehört. Die Gelsen fliegen scheinbar vorwiegend in der Dämmerung. So tät sich die Überbevölkerung natürlich auch erledigen 

Ich will auch, dass meine handzahm werden, wie hast das gemacht, Heinz??


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

also wir haben gelegentlich mal nen ML verlust, weil die Tierchen etwas zu weit springen....  hält sich aber in grenzen...    3 Stück sind bisher auf dem Trockenen gelandet und verendet :-(    von den Seerosen kommen die aber immer gut runter, die zappeln sich zurück ins Wasser...    Scheu sind die Viechers gar nicht, eher rotze neugierig 
  zum Rausfangen der Jungfische empfehle ich ein Netz aus der Aquaristik

LG Susanne


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

wie schaut sowas aus, ein Netz aus der Aquaristik? Ich hab so einen ungefähr:
http://www.gartentotal.de/out/pictures/master/product/1/ef2997-1.jpg


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

am besten geht so was:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/AQUARIENKESC..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item1c2846d15a

gibts für ein paar Euro heutzutage sogar in jedem Baumarkt

LG Susanne


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

ist ja eh ähnlich wie mein Kescher, außer, dass es unten spitz zuläuft. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es vorher einfach mal ausprobieren soll, welche zu fangen, dann sind sie am Ende noch scheuer und ich kann sie schon gar nicht einfangen :?


----------



## Dawn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Sowas hab ich auch, aber damit hab ich höchstens Babys rausgekriegt, aber nie gesunde, ausgewachsene Lieserln......


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

also die ausgewachsenen fang ich immer mit dem Koi- Kescher


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Den kannste ohne Probleme nehmen, sofern er wie auf dem Bild Feinmaschig ist.
Da sind die Aquanetzte sogar noch grober!!

Gruss


----------



## TT5 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Heinz aus Wien
recht herzlichen Dank für deine detaillierten Ausführungen. hat mich wirklich gefreut.
Nun: "Arkonide?"  Sind das homo sapiens"  von Kap Arkona =  Rügen, dann nein. Sondern wohne hunderte von km südlicher in eine Land, auch rot/weiss-Fahne, aber mit einem  + in der Mitte. okay?

zu Kupferne Dachrinne: vor zwei Jahren habe ich im Forum gefragt, ob ich die kupferne Dachrinne mit Oelfarbe, Zement etc ausstreichen soll. Keine Antwort. Also ich entschied mich, nichts zu machen und scheinbar ohne Probleme resp. auch die Algen blieben.
zu Luftpumpe: eine Nachbar hat einen Teich mit "teuren" Karpfen. Immer wieder hörte ich  ihn "loben", dass die Pumpe schon wieder verstopft ist und er sie auseinandernehmen und reinigen muss. Also mein Entscheid keine solche Pumpe, besser eine die nur Luft  ins Biotop bringt und nie verstopft. lediglich den Sprühkopf muss ich da und dort ersetzen, Kosten 0.80 Euro ohne Arbeit.
zu Grundausstattung: Am Rand, wie auf der Foto ersichtlich, Kieselsteine, sonst eigentlich nichts,  nur  nackte Kunststoff-Folie. Ausser ganz feine "Erde", warscheinlich herrührend von Laub und Seerosenblättern, die sich im Biotop umgewandelt haben. Versuche jeweils im Herbst, soviel Laub wie möglich rauszufischen.

zu ML Babies etc. 
Ich glaube schon, dass es sich bei __ Kröten, Fröschen, Molchen rumgesprochen hat. Hierzu: Da und dort hatten wir auch Besuch von "Wildenten", jeweils ein Paar. Diese haben, wie ich beobachtete,  den Molchbestand immer wieder reduziert. en Guete.

Cyano-Algen: ist neu für mich, werde mich noch darüber genauer informieren..

Noch einige Worte zu den Seerosenblättern auf den Fotos: wir hatten vor ca. 4 Wochen 20 Sekunden Hagel - die Blätter sind das Resultat, ich kann damit leben , das ist Natur.

und noch etwas: es ist erstaunlich, wie sich unsere Enkel immer wieder interessieren, was so alles  im Biotop ist, nebst Fischen, __ Schnecken, __ Wasserläufer, __ Libellen-Larven, __ Rückenschwimmer etc.; dazu besuchen uns viele Katzen aus der Umgebung und trinken von unserem Wasser (was ja wieder ein gutes Zeichen  ist),  und verschiedene Vögel nehmen ihr Bad in den Randzonen.

Also nochmals besten Dank für die Anregungen.
TT5 in CH , Fan vom FCB


----------



## danyvet (21. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Cyanobakterien hab ich auch. War bisher nie ein Problem, zumindest nicht in dem Ausmaß, in dem sie bei mir vorkommen


----------



## Claro01 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo TT5 (aus Basel - als FCB-Fan?)

@Arkonide: Nein nein nein, nicht Rügen - viel weiter weg ... Bewohner von Arkon, ein Perry Rhodan-Planet

TT5 klingt halt so irgendwie ... jetzt hab ich's: android! Nicht Arkonide, sondern Androide:smoki!

@Pumpe: Gar nicht so wenig Aquarien- oder Teichbesitzer meinen, dass man mit einer Filterpumpe den "Schmutz" aus dem Gewässer herausholen kann. Natürlich könnte man das auch, man müsste allerdings einerseits für ein durchdachtes Ansaugsystem Sorge tragen, andererseits alle paar Tage den Filter reinigen. Denn sonst bleibt der angesaugte "Schmutz" ja doch im Kreislauf (egal ob im Teich oder in der Pumpe). Nur: der Begriff "Schmutz" hat es ja schon in sich - denn es liegt doch wie so oft im Auge des Betrachters, was Schmutz ist. In der Regel meint man damit ja das, was von abgestorbenen (meist) Pflanzenresten übrig ist. Und bei einem intakten Gewässer ist's das Ergebnis eines aeroben Prozesses, den wir als "Futterverwertung" bezeichnen könnten.

Eine Filterpumpe hat einerseits die Aufgabe, eine gewisse Wasserbewegung in Gang zu setzen (claro, das tut der Wind auch, aber über Steine eingeleitetes Wasser ist stetiger und auch netter anzusehen oder? Andererseits bildet sich bei richtiger Filtergestaltung ein höchst effizientes Bakterienleben, das die Wasserqualität positiv beeinflusst. Jedenfalls ist es kein Fehler, wenn man eine solche Filterpumpe einsetzt, wobei es nicht auf eine exorbitant hohe Pumpleistung ankommt. Ganz im Gegenteil: Hohe Durchflussmengen können hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit bedeuten und das würde die Bakterienkultur gar nicht goutieren ...

Luftpumpe bringt Wasserbewegung auf kleinstem Raum (ich hab in meinem TT sowohl als auch) und (und das ist der Grund dafür, dass ich so etwas habe) verhindert eventuell, dass ein kleines/seichtes Gewässer (wie eben mein TT) im Winter durchfriert (eventuell, weil bei starkem und länger anhaltendem Frost die vom Luftstrom mitgerissenen Wassertröpfchen in der eiskalten Luft gefrieren und so etwas wie einen "Eisvulkan" an der Oberfläche bilden, der letztlich auch zufrieren kann/tut). Mehr kann man von einer Luftpumpe nicht erwarten!

@Cyano-Algen: Es handelt sich - und du liest das ja leicht nach - dabei nicht um Algen, sondern um die älteste Algenart überhaupt. Unter dem Begriff "Blaualgen" sind diese "Algen", bei denen es sich eigentlich um Bakterien handelt, eher bekannt. Und sie können in unseren räumlich tw. stark begrenzten Gewässern eine katastrophale Bedeutung gewinnen. Ich sah schon Aquarien, deren Pflanzen samt Bodengrund mit einem blaugrünen Belag dermaßen überzogen waren, sodass man eigentlich nur mehr an eine Neugestaltung samt Auswechseln sämtlicher Einbauten, Pflanzen, Steine, Bodengrund usw. denken konnte. Wegbringen kann man sich *imo* sonst nicht.

@"Zerhagelte" Seerosenblätter: In Abwandlung eines Wienerliedes: >Es wird a __ Wein sein, 's wer'n neue Blätter sein, d'rum lass uns leb'n solang's uns g'freut< ... Vergiss bitte diese "Wien-Einlage", aber alles wird die Natur wieder ersetzen!

@Kupferdachrinne: Da wird die Schutzschicht namens Patina ("Grünspan") wohl ihren Dienst ordentlich getan haben. Denn sonst wäre *imo* kein Leben mehr im Teich ...

@... was alles so im Biotop ist ...: Vorgestern besuchten wir eine Freundin meiner Frau im Haus am Teich ... ein Badeteich südlich von Wien. Riesen Karpfen, die sich ihren Obulus holen ... und ein kleines Biotop, das gänzlich ohne Fische (für mich eigentlich unvorstellbar) auskommt. Dafür aber jede Menge höchst wuchsfreudiger Fadenalgen (der Traum eines Teichbesitzers). Und ich stand stundenlang anstatt zu baden (es war sengend heiß) im Biotop und holte raus was nur ging, Was da alles an Kleinlebewesen in den Fadenalgenwäldern zum Vorschein kam - sensationell. Ein bisserl was davon befindet sich seit gestern in meinem TT ...

@Algen generell: Ein gutes Zeichen für die Wasserqualität, aber kein schöner Anblick für uns Menschen (den Wasserbewohnern sind sie ziemlich egal). Wenn man sie als störend empfindet, so bitte niemals Chemie anwenden!!! Das stört so ziemlich alles! Lieber - wenn der Pflanzenbestand unverändert bleiben soll - von Zeit zu Zeit mit dem (feinmaschigen) Kescher rausfischen was geht - sie kommen sowieso wieder nach ... aber das Auge beruhigt danach der saubere Anblick!


----------



## Claro01 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@"G'schreckte Fische": Meiner Erfahrung nach (und die bezieht sich auf insgesamt 3 unterschiedlichst große "Etablissements") sind Fische (egal welche) dann besonders "fluchtwillig", wenn rund um den Teich relativ Ruhe vorherrscht. UND: Ob Aquarium oder Freigelände - Fische sind wie andere Lebewesen auch Gewohnheitstiere. Sie gewöhnen sich natürlich am Besten übers Füttern an diese Riesenschatten am Teichrand. Wenn man z.B. wie wir vor Jahren nur an den Wochenenden unseren (damals recht großen) Gartenteich "konsumierten" ... husch, schon waren alle auf der Flucht. Nur während längerer Anwesenheitsphasen änderte sich dieses Verhalten infolge des Zufütterns so, dass die Fische - so schien es - schon am Futterplatz warteten!

Bei meinem derzeitigen TT sind die ML schon ganz hektisch, wenn ich mich blicken lasse. Eine Hand (die ja NUR Futter enhalten kann, meinen sie ,,,) kommt näher und die TT-Oberfläche brodelt. Nix mit Flucht, Fressen ist angesagt! Eigentlich wie beim unserem Hund: Geht man in die Küche, so kann es sich ja nur um die Zubereitung von Eßbarem für das Hunderl handeln! Große Enttäuschung wenn es - wie meistens - nicht so ist; jedoch ans Aufgeben denkt unsere Desty nicht ...

Als ich im Frühjahr zur Algenblüte die Schwebealgen rauskeschern wollte, hatte ich insofern dabei Probleme, als ich ja keine ML mit herausholen wollte; sie waren immer dort, wo der Kescher war. Ein paar musste ich wieder in den TT entlassen ...

@Digicat: Digicam ist da, Fotos auch, aber das Hochladen funktionierte wohl wegen Bildgröße nicht. Daher muss ich erst Irfan anwerfen und die Größen akzeptabel machen. Kommt demnächst!


----------



## Claro01 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



danyvet schrieb:


> Cyanobakterien hab ich auch. War bisher nie ein Problem, zumindest nicht in dem Ausmaß, in dem sie bei mir vorkommen



Item! Aber man sollte die Erkenntnis, dass man "Blaualgen" im Gewässer hat, unbedingt zum Anlass nehmen, um ein bisserl sensibel damit umzugehen bzw. nach deren Verbreitung Ausschau zu halten. Ich denke, dass da der Stehsatz gilt: _*Wehret den Anfängen!*_

*btw* - ich habe sie auch in ganz geringem Ausmaß - mögen tu ich sie absolut nicht! Schon allein der "strenge" Geruch an den Händen, wenn man die Dinger aus dem Wasser nimmt - bäääh! Und - wie schon gesagt - sie können sich (sozusagen im Handumdrehen) sehr rasch vermehren, sodass es dann kaum mehr vernünftige Gegenmaßnahmen gibt.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Heinz



> @Digicat: Digicam ist da, Fotos auch, aber das Hochladen funktionierte wohl wegen Bildgröße nicht. Daher muss ich erst Irfan anwerfen und die Größen akzeptabel machen. Kommt demnächst!


 Das freut mich sehr und wenn du Hilfe brauchst, kein Problem


----------



## danyvet (22. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@Heinz: Über meine Blaualgen gibt es schon einen gaaaaanz langen Thread (was für die Wintermonate *gg*)


----------



## Claro01 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@Dany: Das erwarte ich nicht (die langen Winterabende), ich lese mich ein! Für's erste stelle ich fest, dass es dort schon recht wissenschaftlich zugeht und dass man in den Useralben beachtens- undf betrachtenswerte Fotos zu sehen berkommt - Algen hin oder her ...

@Helmut aka Digicat: Irfan wird's scho' richten, das g'hört zu seinen Pflichten ... danke für's Angebot!


----------



## danyvet (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@Heinz: deinem obigen langen Beitrag zu entnehmen, könntest du ev. auch wertvolles dazu beitragen


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Seit Ihr hier noch bei den Moderlieschen? Oder schweift Ihr ab? (immer diese Wiener )


----------



## danyvet (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Oooooops 

Ja, klar, meine Schafferlbabies sind jetzt ca. 2cm lang und die größten im Teich schon ca. 3,5. Ich kann bald nimmer sahen, welche die neuen Babies sind uns welche die vom letzten Jahr, die ja auch noch nicht ausgewachsen sind


----------



## Claro01 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ja claro! Meine ML-Babies kann ich jetzt schon recht deutlich sehen (zumindest die meisten davon). 2cm? Hmm, das weiß ich jetzt nicht so recht und still halten zwecks Längenmessung tun die Biesterchen nicht - claro, sind ja auch Wiener

@dany: wenn ich diesen doch etwas längeren Thread - äh - Fred durchhabe kann ich möglicherweise etwas dazu "zum Besten geben" ...:


----------



## TT5 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Heinz aus Wien
Gut geraten - wir haben ja einen gewissen Dragovic (jetzt gut be ....kannt) im Team.
zu Filterpumpe: ein kleiner Wasserfall ist immer hübsch anzuschauen; bewirkt jedoch auch einen gewissen Drang - mal schauen.
zu Luftpumpe mit Luftausströmer, Leistung  glaub ich 5 Watt: bei "normalen" Gefiertemperaturen war über lange Zeit beim Blasenaustritt ein Loch von ca. 15 cm Durchmesser in der Eisdecke. Bei den - 24° C ist dnn auch dieses zugefroren. Soweit ich beobachtenkonnte, kein Schaden im Biotop (tote Fische), nur Thujasträuche, __ Lorbeer (die importierten aus wärmeren Ländern) haben es nicht überstanden, wobei auch Krankheiten möglich sind.
zu Kupferdach: Deine Begründung ist logisch, die Dachrinne war schon 18 Jahre alt, als ich sie anbohrte.
zu Algen: Ich bleibe beim Algen-Fischen und besorg mir einen feinmaschigen Kescher, bis anhin nahm ich ein Mehlsieb befestigt an einem 2,5 m langen Holzstab.
Also, es war echt cool und geil mit Euch Gedanken auszutauschen. Die Natur ist eben sehr vielschichtig und kann sich auch anpassen. Aber wehe: plötzlich schlägt das All mit seinen Adroiden zurück.
Alles gute und viel Erfolgt mit den ML
TT5 aus Basel


----------



## Claro01 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Last in - first out ...

@TT5: Wasserfall & gewisser Drang: Na hör mal! Ohne irgendeine Schwäche zeigen zu wollen ... aber ein Wasserfall kann ja auch nicht nur nett sondern auch geräuscharm sein! An den Drängen darf doch ein solches Projekt nicht scheitern!

Was da Zufrieren betrifft: Das habe ich im vergangenen Winter nahezu hautnah erlebt - daher der Begriff "Eisvulkan"! Das eisige Ergebnis sah wirklich aus wie ein Mini-Vesuv!

Und auch dir, lieber Androide, viel Glück und Teichspaß!

@Dany:
[OT]Ich hab dort schon was bemerkt -äh - geschrieben - äh- bemerkenswertes - äh - Schwamm drüber![/OT]

@Helmut:
Ich versuche es jetzt mal langsam, vorsichtig und mit Bedacht (wie beim Klettern), ein Bild (800x450, 336 kB) hochzuladen! Ich hoffe, dass es mir gelingt - in einem anderen Forum, das du auch kennst, konnte das leider nicht stattfinden ... bitte warten Sie ... 

Also denn - das ML-Aufzuchtbecken:
 

und gleich noch eines - der TT:
 
Ein bisserl schwierig auf einer relativ schmalen Terrasse so etwas zu plazieren und das auch in einer geeigneten Form zu fotografieren. Gelungen finde ich es nicht - aber besser ging's nicht!

und last but not least - TT-Ausschnitt mit Teichkanne:
     

Es scheint gelungen zu sein ... fast wie bei Schillers Glocke oder dem Ritt über'n Bodensee ... schweiß-abwisch-uff ...

Es ist ja - rückblickend - wirklich nett, dass das gleichzeitige Hochladen von 5 Bildern, ja nicht einmal von 2 Bildern NICHT funktioniert! Jedes Bild muss einzeln hochgeladen werden ... den Grund dafür sollte mir mal jemand plausibel erklären können. ABER: wieder was dazugelernt. Der Mensch strebt solang er lebt - äh - falsches Zitat: Der Mensch lernt sein Leben lang!


----------



## keksi09 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Huhuuu....mein erster Nachsuch ist auch da....allerdings wohl Goldelritzen...hoffe ihr könnt auf dem Bild was erkennen...

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## Claro01 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



keksi09 schrieb:


> Huhuuu....mein erster Nachsuch ist auch da....allerdings wohl Goldelritzen...hoffe ihr könnt auf dem Bild was erkennen...
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Jeanette



Hallo Jeanette!

Gell, das freut! Ja, das (die?) Fischchen ist (sind?) erkennbar, nicht jedoch, um welche es sich handelt. Aber als '"Adoptivmama" wirst du es ja wohl am besten wissen. Glückwunsch! Ich wollte ich hätte Elritzen, die konnte ich hier bei uns nirgends bekommen. Aber vll. wird's ja noch ... sicher aber erst im nächsten Jahr, weil heuer wird da nicht mehr viel zu erwarten sein!


----------



## Claro01 (28. Juni 2012)

* Moderlieschen-Babies füttern?*

Der hierorts beheimatet König der Moderlieschen meint, man könne die Babies mit zerkrümmelten Mückenlarven füttern.

Ich zweifle ja diese Aussage absolut nicht an - ich habe aber leider den Eindruck, dass meine ML sich um dieses Futter nicht kümmern. Es existiert für sie nicht! Staubfutter, in geringem Ausmaß auf die Oberfläche gestreut, dürften sie annehmen - denn so richtig beim Fressen kann man ja diesen Winzlingen (dzt. 1-2cm lang, je nach Schlüpfzeitpunkt) nicht zuschauen. Aber man bemerkt an der spiegelnden Wasseroberfläche recht deutliche Bewegungen - und darunter ist jeweils ein ML zu sehen. Hauptsächlich jedoch zupfen die ML an allem, das sich unter Wasser befindet, herum ...

Kann es sein, dass ich die falsche Fütterungstaktik anwende bzw. womit, lieber King, zerreibst du die getrockneten Larven? Oder ist der Fütterungsversuch noch zu verfrüht angesetzt?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Heinz,

meine haben bis sie ca. 1,5cm waren auch kein Futter genommen, das mit freiem Auge sichtbar ist. Ich hab einfach Teichwasser reingetan, das ja doch ziemlich reich ist an Zooplankton. Es war zwar zu wenig, sonst wären sie schneller gewachsen, aber sie sind zumindest nicht verhungert. Sie haben auch kein zerriebenes Trockenfutter (Flocken für Zierfische) angenommen, auch keine zerriebenen getrockneten Daphnien. Mit zerriebenen Mückenlarven hab ich es nie versucht, habs nicht geschafft, welche zu besorgen


----------



## Claro01 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dany, danke für dein Feedback!

Ich habe mich nun etwas mehr mit dem Thema in praxi befasst und mich einige Zeit vor's Schafferl gesetzt. Wasseroberfläche abgeschattet, daher keine Sonnen-Spiegelung (entweder dunkel und die ML zu sehen oder heller Himmel und das Gekräusel an der Oberfläche zu sehen), ich konnte daher recht gut kontrollieren, was passiert.

Staubfutter mittels runder Pinzette sehr sparsam an einer Stelle drauffallen lassen und beobachtet. Zögerliches Annähern und danach immer heftiger werdendes Gekräusel. Mindestens die Hälfte der ML beteiligen sich nach und nach am Gelage.Nach wenigen Minuten beruhigt sich die Lage und es wird nur mehr die Oberfläche abgesucht. Danach wieder an anderer Stelle Staubfutter auf die Oberfläche und - die Babies sind recht lernfähig - ohne jedwede Zögerlichkeit wird gekräuselt ... und es versammeln sich immer mehr Babies um diese Stelle, einige suchen noch immer an der alten Stelle.

Beim dritten Versuch ist alles claro: die Babies springen so richtig an! Es funktioniert!!!

Das Staubfutter, das so eingeschlagen hat, ist von S*ra, "micron Aufzuchtfutter" und ich habe mich erinnert, dass ich so ein ähnliches Produkt in meiner AQ-Anfangsphase (genannt die Guppyphase) mit großem Erfolg bei Millionenfischerl-Aufzuchten verwendet habe. Und was den Fischbabies recht ist muss mir doch billig sein oder?

Mir ging es ja in erster Linie darum, das Größenwachstum und damit die Überlebenschancen für den kommenden Winter zu erhöhen, denn - wie auch du festgestellt hast - war bei der Futterversorgung mit dem Zooplankton eher wenig von Wachstum festzustellen. OK, sie sind deutlicher "gefärbt" und damit sichtbar geworden aber sonst? Und seit einigen Tagen - in denen ich allerdings recht sporadisch zufüttert - habe ich den Eindruck, als wenn das Dickenwachstum einsetzen würde, die Babies werden FETT!


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Heinz

[OT]





> ... ein Bild (800x450, *336 kB*) hochzuladen! ...
> Es ist ja - rückblickend - wirklich nett, dass das gleichzeitige Hochladen von 5 Bildern, ja nicht einmal von 2 Bildern NICHT funktioniert! Jedes Bild muss einzeln hochgeladen werden ... den Grund dafür sollte mir mal jemand plausibel erklären können. ABER: wieder was dazugelernt. Der Mensch strebt solang er lebt - äh - falsches Zitat: Der Mensch lernt sein Leben lang!


Im "Roten" liegt der Schlüssel ...

max. 240 kB darf die Datei groß sein ... ansonsten verringert die Forums-Software die Datei und das schlägt sich mit dem Time-Out ... 

Die Forum-Software akzeptiert eine Größe von 1000 * 1000 Pixel und eine Dateigröße von 240 kB ...[/OT]

Dein TT ist 

Habe selten so ein dicht bepflanztes Becken gesehen ... 

Leider kann ich nix zu dem ML sagen 
[OT]höchstens mit Goldorfen-Erfahrung kann ich dienen [/OT]


----------



## Claro01 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Helmut!

@Bilder hochladen: Ja, das wurmt mich zwar, muss aber akzeptiert werden - leider!

@TT bzw. Bepflanzung: Das war/ist eigentlich immer so. Ob im Garten in der Ober-St.Eiermark oder am Wilhelminenberg oder jetzt in unseren 2 Terrassentrögen ODER in den Aquarien oder Gartenteichen: Es war/ist immer der Platz zu knapp!

Ich habe mir in den Terrassentrögen schon eine Taktik zurecht gelegt, um weitere "Botanisierungen" unterbringen zu können. Und überall, wo ich hinkomme und wo Pflanzen sind, die ich gerne weiterbringen will ,,, also überall botanisiere ich und habe Freude daran, wenn mir das auch nachhaltig gelingt (was gottlob meistens der Fall ist). Heuer war das in Zypern, auf Rab und am Schneeberg zuletzt erfreulicherweise sehr erfolgreich.

Und das Schöne in unseren Wassergärten ist es doch auch, dass die Pflanzen nicht unter Gießmängel zu leiden haben (das ist doch *imo* meistens der Grund für deren langsamen Tod).

Jedenfalls aber ein artiges "Dankeschön" für dieses Lob aus deiner Hand - denn gerade du hast ja ganz deutlich vorgezeigt, was bei entsprechendem Einfühlungsvermögen machbar ist!

@Goldorfen: Ja, diese hell-leuchtenden Fischerln hatte ich auch mal in der Ober... - sie sind eine Augenweide in einem ordentlichen Biotop und ich habe mich oft gefragt, was Teichianer an den Kois finden. Oder an Goldfischen. An Goldorfen ist *imho* nix Künstliches. Ich hatte leider nie das Glück, dass ich mich mit deren Vermehrung beschäftigen konnte, da in der O... mangels jahreszeitlich geeigneter Temperatur (für die Fortpflanzung) dieser Aspekt der Fischhaltung ausfiel. Dafür waren z.B. die diversen __ Molche umso aktiver und es war deren Gewurl herrlich anzusehen ... rote Kehlen ... und alles war in Aufruhr ... und erst die __ Frösche/__ Kröten/__ Unken ... und nun sind es 3 (drei) Quappen, die sich im ML-Schafferl herumtummeln (ein Fazit meiner Aktion im Teich einer Freundin bei der Jagd auf Fadenalgen). Und auch das ist LEBEN - und was für eines!

@ML: Du hast ja noch (d)ein ganzes Leben lang Zeit und auch das richtige Forum dafür gewählt (ist ja nicht überall so ,,,), um dich auch in diesem "Metier" zu erproben! Ich bin völlig sicher, dass es dir auch gelingt!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Heinz,

Die zerbröselten Mückenlarven werden von meinen ML auch erst ab ca. 1 Woche sichtbar
angenommen.
Die ersten Tage, denke ich, werden sich die ML von Plankton und anderen für uns kaum
sichtbaren Kleinstlebewesen ernähren.
Bei mir funktioniert das mit den getrockneten Mückenlarven seit 3 Jahren.

LG Markus


----------



## Claro01 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

So früh schon? Ich hab den Eindruck, dass sie die Mückenlarven noch immer nicht als was Essbares erkennen. Beim Staubfutter sind sie jedenfalls sehr auf Zack!

Lustig: Als ich soeben zum ML-Napf sah, zogen die ML schon richtig als Fischschule gegen den Uhrzeigersinn durch ihr Revier (wobei einige wenige immer wieder glauben, gegen diesen Strom schwimmen zu müssen). Ein ganz klein wenig Staubfutter auf die Oberfläche und sofort "bogen" einige zum Futterfleck ab. Nach 3 Runden waren alle an der Oberfläche und schlugen sich den Bauch voll, richtig lieb anzusehen. Und nach kürzester Zeit ist alles wieder beim alten ...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Heinz,

die zerbröselten Mückenlarven sind bei mir ja dann wie Staubfutter, das Futter ist dann
echt winzig.

LG Markus


----------



## Claro01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Mir gelingt das "zum-Staub-zerbröseln" nicht wirklich gut, vll. fehlt mir das richtig Werkzeug dazu ...

ABER: heute habe ich normales Trockenfutter - wie ich es auch für die großen Lieserln verwende - in winzige Teile zerbröselt und schwupp --> große Freude unter den Babies war deutlich festzustellen. Per "Butz und Stingel" (also ALLES) haben sie das von der Oberfläche geholt. Frei im Wasserraum schwimmendes/absinkendes Futter kennen sie noch nicht und würden es vergammeln lassen. Aber eine der mittlerweile auch im ML-Napf heranwachsenden Spitzhornschneckerln erschließt sich auch solche Futterquellen!

Die Babies verhalten sich eigentlich fast schon wie die großen ML. Kommt man in die Nähe kann das ja nur FUTTER bedeuten! Also beginnt es auch dort bereits zu wurln, wenngleich die Großen schon ganz andere Kräfte beim Streit um das Futter in Aktion setzen. Wie sich doch die Bilder gleichen ...


----------



## Dawn (30. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ich_beneide_euch_um_eure_Lieserln 
Wisst ihr das???


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus Irene

Das wird bei Dir schon wieder werden :knuddel

Hoffe ich doch :beten


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Heinz und alle anderen!

Ein Klassiker zum Zubereiten von Staubfutter:
http://www.ebay.at/itm/Porzellan-Mo...Küchenhelfer&hash=item2eba8dc943#ht_950wt_905

Kann man/frau immer gebrauchen.


----------



## keksi09 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Ihr lioeben,

nach dem ich ja meine Goldelritzen seperat aufziehe, jedenfalls einen Teil davon, haben sich doch tatsächlich still und heimlich meine Moderlieschen vermehrt. Das sind doch Moderlieschen oder?? Nicht das ich mit mit Pflanzen etwas anderes eingeschleppt habe. Aber die sind ja auch schon ganz schön groß und sehen schon aus wie richtige kleine Fische. Da lassen  sich meine Lieschen fast nie blicken, und vermehren sich heimlich Ich habe das überhaupt nicht mitbekommen!!

Das Bild ist leider nicht so toll, aber besser gings nicht, hoffe ihr könnt etwas erkennen.

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## Claro01 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Dawn schrieb:


> Ich_beneide_euch_um_eure_Lieserln
> Wisst ihr das???



Ja, liebe Irene ... aber erst jetzt. Worin besteht dein Problem, das dir den Weg zu den Lieserln verstellt?



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Heinz und alle anderen!
> 
> Ein Klassiker zum Zubereiten von Staubfutter:
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/Porzellan-Mo...Küchenhelfer&hash=item2eba8dc943#ht_950wt_905
> ...



Danke herzlich für den Tipp, an so etwas dachte ich!

@Jeanette: Das wächst sich ja zu einer richtigen Lieserl-Invasion aus! Finde ich toll!

Übrigens: Die Fütterung mit Staubfutter bringt nicht nur den Lieserln sozusagen das "Schlaraffenland" näher, sondern hat noch den Nebeneffekt, dass - weil das Staubfutter ja gegen die Wasseroberflächenspannung quasi "immun" ist - die Kahmhaut, die sich im Schafferl immer wieder ganz leicht gebildet hat und die ich von Zeit zu Zeit abschöpfen musste, nicht mehr bildet. Da sorgen schon die Lieserln jetzt dafür, denn sie wirken - nebst den __ Schnecken, die auch schon auf den Geschmack gekommen sind - wie Oberflächen-Staubsauger ... hat ja auch mit Staub zu tun ...


----------



## käptniglo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Wir versuchen grade 7(sieben) Moderwinzlieschen mit Aquarienstaubfutter über die Runden zu bringen. Ich berichte mal (in dem fremden Thread, sorry) obs klappt.


----------



## fischerl (11. Juli 2012)

*Dank an Dany*

Hallo Dany,

nochmals vielen vielen Dank für die vielen vielen ML-Babies von gestern!

Alle sind gut angekommen und schwimmen brav in Schwärmen herum. Allerdings sind sie in unsrem Teich nicht so leicht zu finden....

Ich hoffe, für Claro sind noch genug übrig geblieben! 

Gruß auch noch an Hillary

LG
fischerl


----------



## Claro01 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@Dany & fischerl

Ja, sie waren "genug" (in 2 Sackerln verteilt), und DANKE SCHÖN! Alles ist gut angekommen und wurde noch gestern bzw. wird heute in gute Obsorge verteilt! Im "Zwischenlager" sind sie gut im __ Wasserpest-Dickicht untergeschlüpft und werden ihre Gefangenschaft in knapp einer Stunde hinter sich gelassen haben!

Und insgesamt ganz lieben Danke an alle, die es sich angelegen sein lassen, Moderlieschen weiterhin zu pflegen und für deren Erhalt einen Beitrag zu leisten! Leider werden ja mehrheitlich eher jene Teichfische "gehalten" ¿ (Ironie), die optisch "was hergeben" ... Goldfische, Kois, Goldorfen, __ Shubunkin & Co. Und das - wie man vielerorts im INet lesen kann - sogar im 60-Liter-AQ ...

Man will nicht nur was sehen, sondern vll. auch was zeigen können ... da können Moderlieschen nicht mithalten, sie sind (leider) unscheinbar. Bei näherer Betrachtung jedoch offenbart sich deren smaragd-blaugrüner Rücken und ihr quirliges Gehabe. Sie sind einfach liebenswert! Und man weiß, dass sie sehr schützenswert sind - und das macht uns, die wir die ML halten und pflegen, sicher, dass wir das Richtige tun!

@käptniglo
Ich vermute ja wohl zu Recht, dass du/ihr nicht an bestens aufgefütterten (gemästeten) Lieserln bzw. an deren Verzehr denkt (blöder Scherz, aber dein Nick lässt den ja zu oder?):

Staubfutter nehmen sie in ihrer Frühphase nach kurzer Eingewöhnung sehr gerne - aber bitte immer nur in ganz geringem Ausmaß (z.B. mit der "Spitze" einer vorne abgerundeten Pinzette) füttern. Sie müssen sich erst daran gewöhnen und zuerst mal merken, dass sich in ihrem Umfeld (Wasser) irgendetwas positiv geändert hat - sprich ein neuer (vorerst unbekannter) "Geschmack" dazugekommen ist - und das muss erst mal angenommen werden. Als Kurzformel mag gelten: Alles, was innerhalb von maximal 10 Minuten angenommen wird. Daher "klein" beginnen!


----------



## Dawn (11. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Auch von hier ein gaaaaaaaaanz herzliches Dankeschön!
Sie ziehen bereits seit gestern Abend ihre Runden und haben doch glatt 2 Schwärmchen gebildet! Da ist ein Flitzen und Blitzen im Teichlein, wenn sie herumwurdeln, so quirlig!

Ein gaaaaaaaaanz großes DANKESCHÖN an Dany, dass sie mir diese Kinder und Enkerln meiner eigenen FIscherln überlassen hat und an Heinz, dass er sie hierher geliefert hat!


----------



## Claro01 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@Irene: Schön zu wissen, dass alles OK ist! Claro, dass sie herumwurln - ist ja auch schön am Laaerberg, man bedenke die Aussicht ...

@Dany: So, nun bin ich von der Lieferung zurück und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung. Nämlich, dass ich ALLE Lieserln bei der Freundin (meiner Frau!!!) abgeliefert habe. Dort ist nämlich *imo* absolut sichergestellt, dass das weitere Geschehen positiv verläuft. Dieser Teich ist ideal für solche geselligen Tiere und sie aufzuteilen wäre ein arger Stress für sie gewesen. Das wollte ich ihnen nicht antun und Andrea (die Freundin meiner LF) war ganz aus dem Häuschen. Und die ML bilden bereits mindestens 3 Schulen, die den Teich erkunden. Eine wahre Freude, den Lieserln dabei zuzusehen. Und im Herbst werden "wir" dort mal "nach dem Rechten" sehen sprich aus der Fast-Monokultur (mit nicht gerade wenigen Fadenalgen) einen multikulturellen "Wasserpark" machen! Sensationell wie rasch die Lieserln sich einzuwöhnen begonnen haben, kein bisserl Versteckspiel & Co.! Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen!

Nochmals ein ganz großes Dankeschön!


----------



## danyvet (13. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

@Fischerl, Irene und Heinz!

Freut mich, dass es meinen/euren Lieserln gut geht. Und Heinz: daumen hoch, dass du dich so entschieden hast. Ich bin froh, dass sie doch ein größeres zuhause bekommen haben als deinen TT  Wie groß ist ungefähr der Teich deiner Freundin?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir mal ein Foto von den Lieserln in ihrem neuen Zuhause schicken könnt (entweder hier oder in einem eigenen Thread oder als PN) 

Bedanken braucht ihr euch nicht, und es war auch keine Mühe oder so sie einzufangen. Ich hab sie ja ein paar Tage zuvor angefüttert mit dem roten Mückenlarvenkonzentrat 
Ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich sie "losgeworden" bin, geschätzte 300 Lieserln sind auch in meinem Teich ein bissl viel, v.a., weil ich den Verdacht habe, dass sie den Molchen das Futter wegfressen. Und mein Teich sollte ja in erster Linie ein Molchteich sein. Ich habe 3 Jahre gebraucht um mich für ML zu entschließen, weil ich auf gar keinen Fall wollte, dass die __ Molche "gefährdet" sind. Und sie sind es auch nicht, bei einer handvoll ML, aber bei mehreren Hundert bleibt halt wirklich weniger Futter übrig. Und die Lieserl sind eindeutig schneller.


----------



## Claro01 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ja, der Teich der - nicht "meiner" - Freundin Andrea ist so etwa 4-6m² groß und mehr als 1,2m tief. Eigentlich kann man die tatsächliche Ausdehnung gar nicht richtig wahrnehmen. Angelegt durch jemanden, der für Geld meinte, davon etwas zu verstehen. Daher wächst IN und um den Teich in erster Linie __ Schilf! Eine ganz tolle Idee ...

Nein, die Lieserln waren nie für meinen Teich bestimmt! Vielmehr auch für Paul, einen Freund am Wolfersberg und eben für Andrea, eine Freundin meiner LF. Aber als ich am Dienstag-Abend deine Lieserln im Sackerl sah dachte ich, dass die Teilung zwar nach der Mengenlehre durchaus denkbar, in praxi aber eher ML-feindlich wäre. Und daher war mein Entschluss, sie am nächsten Tag zu Andrea zu bringen! Wo sie sich sehr wohlfühlen dürften soweit ich das sehen konnte.

Claro, beim nächsten Besuch bei Andreas ML (ätsch!) werde ich (deine vormaligen ML!) fotografieren, am Mittwoch hatte ich leider meine Digicam nicht dabei (Schande über mein Haupt).

In meinem "Zuchtbecken" tummeln sich ja noch immer die mehr und mehr heranwachsenden ML-Babies. Und die Unterschiede hinsichtlich Nahrungsaufnahme sind schon recht deutlich zwischen groß und klein. "Klein" nimmt alles, was an der Oberfläche klein genug ist, in Staubsaugermanier auf - genau so wie die __ Schnecken, die sich die Fütterungen natürlich gerne "gefallen" lassen. "Groß" taucht in gewohnter Manier relativ rasch in einigen Schwüngen nach oben, schnappt das Futter ... und ward vorerst nicht mehr gesehen. So was von schnell ... nichts wie weg! Um dann wieder den gleichen Anlauf zum Futtertrog zu nehmen ... ein Schauspiel, das man vll. in einem großen Teich gar nicht so deutlich sehen kann.

Wahrscheinlich - jedenfalls habe ich das so vor - werde ich mit meiner "Nachzucht" mich selbst beglücken und meine Großen auf den Wolfersberg bringen. Dort wartet auf sie ein etwa 8m² großer Teich, der *imo* allerdings noch ein bisserl hergerichtet werden muss. Es ist nämlich noch eine Menge Laub am Teichgrund vorhanden, wobei ich das meiste ja schon vor Wochen rausgeräumt habe. Die Besitzer haben mit Pflanzen sehr viel "am Hut", sofern sie außerhalb vom Teich grünen. Im Teich herrscht ein bisserln Monokultur: großer __ Rohrkolben, Zinnkraut, __ Fieberklee und ein Teichrose ... sonst konnte ich nix wahrnehmen. Mag sein, dass es bei der Anlage anders ausgesehen hat. Das wird sich aber ändern, und danach kommen die Lieserln rein!


----------



## Dawn (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Servus!
Mit anderen Worten bist du voll in deiner Leidenschaft bei diesem Teich, freut mich!
Bin heute auch schon eeeewig vor meinem Teich gesessen und hab den Lieserln zugesehen. Wie du es beschriebst: die Kleinen bibbeln das Futter in Staubsaugermanier von der Oberfläche, die Großen nehmen quasi Schwung nach oben und sie dann flutsch wieder futsch! Bei mir haben sie sich jetzt recht sinnvoll geteilt: die ganz kleinen machen ein Schwärmchen, die mittleren ebenso und die Großen sind wieder ganz wo anders! Am Staubfutter tun sich aber nahezu nur die Großen genüglich, die Kleinen habens offenbar noch nicht entdeckt.
Heute hatte ich leider keine Gelegenheit, aber Anfang nächster Woche werd ich mal ein bissl zusätzliches Lebendfutter kaufen, ich denk, das wird ein kleines Volksfest für sie! Nicht nur die Gelsenlarven, sondern auch die ganz kleinen Libellenlarven stehen derzeit sichtlich auf ihrem Speiseplan!


----------



## danyvet (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ach, das Teilen wäre glaub ich kein Problem gewesen für die MLs. Sie haben sich ja eh nicht alle gekannt, weil ich sie ja aus verschiedenen Ecken vom Teich gefischt hab 

Ich hab heute meine Schafferl-Lieserln in den Teich verfrachtet. Einfach so, mit dem Kescher. Ohne Anpassungsphase. Scheint kein Problem zu sein. Das Schafferl hat nämlich jetzt schon ziemlich Fadenalgen drin. Außerdem sind sie eh schon über 2cm lang gewesen. Ich denke, sie werden sich gefreut haben über die "große Welt" 

Dein Freund Paul kann ja dann vielleicht im nächsten Jahr welche von mir haben, wenn ich nicht alle Stengel erwische, denn ich hab vor, die Eier rauszufischen, damit sie sich nicht noch mehr vermehren. Die 100, die jetzt ungefähr drin sind, sind mehr als genug


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hi Dany,

aber vergiss nicht, dass Dein Bestand auch ständig verjüngt werden sollte - schließlich ist die Lebenserwartung der Lieserln ja nicht die eines Methusalems.


----------



## Dawn (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Naja, wenn Dany nicht alle Stängel erwischt, gibts eh einigen Verjüngungsnachwuchs!


----------



## danyvet (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ja, Christine, das ist schon klar, aber die jüngsten sind ja grad mal 2 Monate alt 
Wenn ich also mal 2 Jahre lang Verhütung betreib, dann geht das sicher


----------



## Claro01 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Dawn schrieb:


> Servus!
> Mit anderen Worten bist du voll in deiner Leidenschaft bei diesem Teich, freut mich!
> Bin heute auch schon eeeewig vor meinem Teich gesessen und hab den Lieserln zugesehen. Wie du es beschriebst: die Kleinen bibbeln das Futter in Staubsaugermanier von der Oberfläche, die Großen nehmen quasi Schwung nach oben und sie dann flutsch wieder futsch! Bei mir haben sie sich jetzt recht sinnvoll geteilt: die ganz kleinen machen ein Schwärmchen, die mittleren ebenso und die Großen sind wieder ganz wo anders! Am Staubfutter tun sich aber nahezu nur die Großen genüglich, die Kleinen habens offenbar noch nicht entdeckt.
> Heute hatte ich leider keine Gelegenheit, aber Anfang nächster Woche werd ich mal ein bissl zusätzliches Lebendfutter kaufen, ich denk, das wird ein kleines Volksfest für sie! Nicht nur die Gelsenlarven, sondern auch die ganz kleinen Libellenlarven stehen derzeit sichtlich auf ihrem Speiseplan!


Richtig! Leidenschaft und stille Beobachtung. Freude über neue Wahrnehmungen ... einfach, alles was sich im TT tut.

Dein Gedanke an Lebendfutter: Soweit ich die ML-Größe einschätze (da waren denke ich 2 doch einigermaßen große dabei, vll. 3) so werden diese Großen Lebendfutter annehmen, die anderen damit aber noch nix anfangen können. Staubfutter ist für diese Gruppe die einzige Möglichkeit, sie zu "mästen" ... oder Flockenfutter, getrocknete Mückenlarven ... Hauptsache kleinst zermörsert! Und die, die das noch nicht als Futter erkennen, kommen schon noch drauf! Alles andere verschreckt sie eher bzw. interessiert sie nicht. Aber z.B. die Cyclops, die von den Großen vorerst verschont werden, bleiben ja als Futterreserve erhalten, sind also kein Problem. Ob die Libellenlarven irgendwelchen andere Teichbewohner verzehren oder umgekehrt hängt vom jeweiligen Größenverhältnis ab. Libellenlarven sind unerbittliche Jäger! Aber auch Gejagte ...



danyvet schrieb:


> Ach, das Teilen wäre glaub ich kein Problem gewesen für die MLs. Sie haben sich ja eh nicht alle gekannt, weil ich sie ja aus verschiedenen Ecken vom Teich gefischt hab


*lol* ... na wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann wäre einer Teilung kaum mehr etwas im Weg gestanden ...



> Ich hab heute meine Schafferl-Lieserln in den Teich verfrachtet. Einfach so, mit dem Kescher. Ohne Anpassungsphase. Scheint kein Problem zu sein. Das Schafferl hat nämlich jetzt schon ziemlich Fadenalgen drin. Außerdem sind sie eh schon über 2cm lang gewesen. Ich denke, sie werden sich gefreut haben über die "große Welt"


Hinsichtlich Fadenalgen hätte ich ja in deinem Schafferl eigentlich (noch) keine Probleme gesehen, eher noch wegen der geringen Wassertiefe wg. des Kieses und den (dzt. allerdings absolut nicht mehr) hohen Luft- und den daraus resultierenden Wassertemperaturen. Das stresst die Fischerln schon ... und die große weite Wasserwelt wird sie sicher sehr freuen! Was eben auch dich freut ... und uns alle.



> Dein Freund Paul kann ja dann vielleicht im nächsten Jahr welche von mir haben, wenn ich nicht alle Stengel erwische, denn ich hab vor, die Eier rauszufischen, damit sie sich nicht noch mehr vermehren. Die 100, die jetzt ungefähr drin sind, sind mehr als genug


Schauen wir mal was sich bis zum nächsten Jahr alles entwickelt. Vorerst warte ich den Herbst ab bzw. die Teich- und Pflanzenentwicklung dort. Es bringt ja nix, jetzt oder auch im Frühjahr dort ML einzusetzen und der Teich "modert" vor sich hin. Freund Paul ist dank eines Oberschenkelhalsbruches vorerst außer Gefecht gesetzt und wenn dann muss ich da ran ... 
Dort gab es bis zum letzten großen Sturm eine alte Weide, die nicht nur ihre Blätter in den Teich "entließ", sondern auch viel Schatten verursachte und damit die Pflanzenentwicklung eher hemmte. Diese Weide habe ich zuletzt per Kettensäge zerkleinert ... die kann keinen Schatten mehr werfen. Und jetzt kommt dann der Teichgrund dran, der vorwiegend aus Kieselsteinen besteht. Feinsandige Bestandteile existieren nicht. Und dann die Pflanzen ... und dann die Wartezeit der "Entfaltung" ... und dann vll. die ML. Step by step! Jedenfalls ein Dankeschön für dein Angebot!

@ML-"Verjüngung" bzw. Generationenabsicherung:
Gibt es eine einigermaßen sichere Angabe über deren Lebenserwartung in "künstlichen" (kleinen) Teichen? Man kann von (maximal?) 4 Jahren lesen und dabei muss man ja 1 Jahr (Zeitdauer bis zur Geschlechtsreife) abrechnen - also müsst man *imo* sicherheitshalber alle 2 Jahre für eine neue Generation sorgen. Ob dabei noch "Inzucht"*) udgl. zu berücksichtigen wäre d.h. dass man zumindest für einen "Austausch von Teich zu Teich" sorgen sollte? Für die gesicherte Arterhaltung wäre das wahrscheinlich vorteilhaft und anzuraten. Wer kann dazu auf welche Erfahrungen zurückblicken? Wozu ist daher zu raten?

*)Ich denke dabei an AQ-Besitzer mit Guppy-Ambitionen (gilt auch für Platy & Co, bei Cichliden konnte ich das nie beobachten). Man freut sich über den reichlichen Nachwuchs, verabreicht Staubfutter usw. und irgendwann paaren sich diese Tiere wieder. Und die Ergebnisse können dann sehr leicht körperliche Missbildungen, Tiere mit recht kurzer Lebenserwartung usw. ergeben. *imo* eine Folge von unkontrollierter "Überzüchtung". Unsere ML werden in diesem "Zuchtdilemma" wohl noch nicht stecken aber ...


----------



## baddie (1. Aug. 2012)

öhm mal ne Frage, 

sind die Eltern eigentlich auch kannibalistisch veranlagt ? 

Frage deshalb weil bei mir nu auch reichlich "miniStäbchen" am Start sind 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35003/?q=Moderlieschen

sind nur __ Moderlieschen drin und sonst nichts an Fisch welcher helfend eingreifen könnte. 


Wenn die das nicht selber regulieren würde ich nämlich erstmal ne zeitlang nen "Regulierer" mit einsetzen .....solang sie noch so winzig sind. 

Wenn nämlich von den bisher gesichteten auch nur 10% überleben dann wirds eng in den 1500ltr 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Dirk,



> sind die Eltern eigentlich auch kannibalistisch veranlagt ?



ich würde sagen ja,  denn in meinem Teich kommt trotz intensivster Laichablage kein ML
Nachwuchs durch.
Evtl. sind auch die Libellenlarven für die Nachwuchsreduzierung zuständig.

Andere Fische würde ich nicht einsetzen, das werden schon noch weniger Jungfische.

LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Gibts eigentlich jetzt noch irgendwo stengelnde Lieserln? Rein aus Interesse....


----------



## baddie (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Dawn schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich jetzt noch irgendwo stengelnde Lieserln? Rein aus Interesse....



Also meine haben jetzt erst gestengelt. Anders kann ich mir die ganzen MiniFischchen in meinem "Überlauf" nicht erklären. Ebenso war auch letzte Woche die Umgebung der Seerose für alle anderen Lieschen Tabu abgesehen von einem der dann wohl auf den Laich aufgepasst hat


----------



## Claro01 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ist ja nicht zu fassen!!! Jetzt noch wird gestängelt? Und die armen Knirpse sollen dann noch über den Winter kommen ... ob das wohl gut geht?

Ja, Dirk, die älteren Lieserln betrachten die winzigen Stifte als willkommenes Lebenfutter. Das machen übrigens nicht nur die Lieserln. Eben nach dem Motto "Fressen oder/und gefressen werden". Daher ja auch der Wunsch mancher "Teichbesitzer", den Nachwuchs durch Separieren geschützt aufzuziehen - was ja auch gelingt. In der freien Wildbahn sieht das sicher ganz anders aus.

Da Moderlieschen zu den gefährdeten Arten zählen wäre es sicher sinnvoll, wenn du über eine andere Form der "Ausdünnung" in deinem Biotop nachdenken würdest. Gäbe es nicht irgendwo in der Nähe einen Tümpel wohin du den Nachwuchs bringen könntest? Für die Arterhaltung wäre eine solche Rettungsaktion schon wünschenswert, vll. fällt die dazu was Praktikables ein.


----------



## lotta (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallonur mal ne ganz naive Frage von mir...
darf man die einfach so aussetzen? In der freien Natur???
LG lotta


----------



## baddie (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Claro01 schrieb:


> Da Moderlieschen zu den gefährdeten Arten zählen wäre es sicher sinnvoll, wenn du über eine andere Form der "Ausdünnung" in deinem Biotop nachdenken würdest. Gäbe es nicht irgendwo in der Nähe einen Tümpel wohin du den Nachwuchs bringen könntest? Für die Arterhaltung wäre eine solche Rettungsaktion schon wünschenswert, vll. fällt die dazu was Praktikables ein.



Huch das darf man doch nicht so einfach
 ...obwohl ich hier in der freien Wildbahn mind. 2 Stellen kenne an denen sich allabendlich massig Moderlieschen gegen die Strömung "stemmen" 

Naja ich lass sie erstmal etwas grösser werden und bis dahin mach ich mir mal nen Kopf.
Velleicht wäre ja Schwiegervaters recht Naturbelassener Karpfenteich im Wald was ? Hmmm 
da hats reichlich Platz und auch massig Pflanzen im und am Teich zum verstecken


----------



## Majaberlin (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



> Ja, Dirk, die älteren Lieserln betrachten die winzigen Stifte als willkommenes Lebenfutter. Das machen übrigens nicht nur die Lieserln. Eben nach dem Motto "Fressen oder/und gefressen werden". Daher ja auch der Wunsch mancher "Teichbesitzer", den Nachwuchs durch Separieren geschützt aufzuziehen - was ja auch gelingt. In der freien Wildbahn sieht das sicher ganz anders aus.



Kommt wohl auch auf die Größe des Teiches an. Ich habe in meinem Teich 24 Moderl. eingesetzt im Juni - jetzt habe ich Hunderte von Mini-Lieschen und habe noch nicht gesehen, dass die älteren den Kleinen nachstellen, selbst die, die kaum zu erkennen sind, weil sie eigentlich nur aus zwei Augen bestehen , werden in Ruhe gelassen. Ich mach mir auch etwas Gedanken über eine "Überbesetzung", aber ich denke doch, dass die Natur das regeln wird. Gefüttert werden die Fische ab und zu mal mit wenig Futter - aber dann kommen alle an, wie die Pirahas , von winzig bis groß, alles frißt gemeinsam, bis der letzte Krümel weg ist.
Ich laß mich einfach mal überraschen, wie sich das regelt. Aber ich finde jetzt schon mal  einen  von den Großen - tot.   Drei habe ich bis jetzt gefunden. Aber ich weiß ja nicht, wie alt die waren, als ich sie eingesetzt habe.


----------



## danyvet (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Meine stengeln schon seit einigen Wochen nimmer.  Die kleinsten Babies sind so knapp 1,5cm lang. Die größten von heuer sicher schon fast 5cm. Unglaublich, wie schnell die gewachsen sind. Ich konnte allerdings auch noch nicht beobachten, dass die Großen die ganz kleinen Babies fressen und mach mir auch langsam Sorgen, wie ich meine Population dezimiere. Gestern abend sind wieder 2 große auf Seerosenblättern gelandet. Ich habs aber nicht übers Herz gebracht, sie nicht zu retten... Ich werde ihnen jedenfalls nächstes Jahr die Stengel mit den Eiern wegnehmen, damit sie sich nicht noch mehr vermehren. Wird wahrscheinlich schwierig werden, weil es jetzt schon so viele sind, dass vermutlich nächstes Jahr alle Stengel belegt sein werden und ich werde dann gar keine Seerosenblätter mehr haben  Vielleicht fällt mir auch eine Methode ein, die Eier runterzukratzen, ohne sie ins Freiwasser zu entlassen, wo sie dann womöglich trotzdem schlüpfen.


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Dany, dieses Problem habe ich ja auch. Aber meinst du nicht, dass sich das in einem Natureteich von allein regelt?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte ja wie beschrieben nur im ersten Jahr eine starke Vermehrung im Teich.
Seitdem habe ich keinen ML Nachwuchs mehr im Teich, obwohl dieses Jahr minimum
30 bis 35 Stengel belegt waren, ich sah anfangs zwar immer ein paar ML Babies im Teich
schwimmen, doch mit jedem Tag wurden die weniger.
Ich bin der Meinung das Nachwuchsproblem regelt sich von alleine, zumindest bei
mir ist es so.

LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Das beruhigt mich . Aber so habe ich mir das auch gedacht. 
Es kamen dieses erste Mal wohl nur soviel ML-Nachwuchs durch, weil es eben noch keine weiteren Fische im Teich gab.  Das wird sich regulieren, da mach ich mir jetzt keinen Kopf, obwohl ich schon bwarimmr 100 oder mehr von den Kleinen gesehen habe - läßt sich halt schlecht zählen .


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Naja, bei euch ist offensichtlich noch nix anderes drin gewesen, aber mein Teich ist ja schon 4 Jahre alt und die ersten MLs hab ich vor 2 Jahren bekommen. D.h. voriges Jahr war das erste Jahr, wo sie geschlechtsreif waren. Vielleicht waren die Eier/Samen aber noch nicht reif genug.... Also, ich will damit sagen, dass ich schon die längste Zeit jede Menge Libellenlarven usw. drinnen hab, die die Klein-MLs fressen könnten. Aber so viel Hunger haben die dann wohl auch nicht... bzw. fressen sich die dermaßen mit Krötenquappis voll, die ja eine leichtere Beute sind... Nachdem ich mir keine anderen Fische reinsetze als MLs, und die Molchis und Libellenlarven usw. schon vor ihnen drin waren, wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wie die Natur das von selber regeln sollte :?


----------



## DucatiMarkus (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

hat jemand ML zum abgeben?


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

wenn du in wien wärst, gerne..... aber du bist zu weit weg


----------



## Claro01 (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Damit ich's nicht gänzlich vergesse habe ich noch nachzutragen:

Meine ML-Nachzucht im separaten Becken habe ich vor einigen Wochen an die selbe Freundin meiner LF abgegeben, bei der schon Danys ML gelandet sind und sich dort sehr wohlfühlen! Mein ML-Schafferl ist mittlerweile trockengelegt bzw. die dort nicht zu knapp vermehrten Kleinlebewesen (u.a. 3 __ Blutegel) sind in meinen TT übersiedelt. Dabei habe ich an Dany gedacht, die ebenfalls kein noch so kleines Bewohnerlein schont ... und gut ist's!


----------



## Angie66 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Markus, 

Meine Erfahrungen mit Moderlieschen und Nachwuchs: 

Im Frühjahr 2002 wurde der Teich mit Bachlauf gebaut, und mit ein paar Eimern Wasser, aus einem gesunden, schon älteren Teich von einem Nachbarn angeimpft. 4 Wochen später setzte ich die ersten Fische ein. 
10 Moderlieschen, 
 4 Goldorfen, 
 4 Blauorfen.

Alles lief jahrelang gut, die Moderlieschen vermehrten dich wie blöde. Habe viele abgegeben. Die Orfen laichten nach Jahren auch ab. Sie waren mittlerweile um die 50 cm lang, leider überlebten sie den strengen Winter 2010/11 nicht. Das Stromkabel für die Bachlaufpumpe war kaputt. Aber ihre 8 Babys überlebten und ich fand sie sollten in den größeren Teich einer Freundin umziehen (mind. 150 000 l), 
damit das nicht noch mal passiert. 

Seitdem habe ich nur noch Moderlieschen
Im nächsten Jahr war es noch kaum zu merken, aber es sprach sich unter den Molchen rum, 
dass bei Angie im Teich keine großen Fische mehr sind. Jetzt hab ich genauso viele __ Molche, wie Moderlieschen. 
Molche, Molchlarven, Libellenlarven, Gelbrand + Larven u.a. dezimieren den Moderlieschen-
Nachwuchs so sehr, dass im letzten Jahr nur drei Babys überlebt haben.

Letztes Jahr ist keine einzige kleine Kröte an Land gegangen. Auch dieses Jahr konnte ich zuschauen, wie die Kaulquappen jeden Tag weniger wurden, seit ca. drei Wochen sind alle weg Ich finde es sehr, sehr schade. Meine kleinen Kröties sind mir nämlich ganz schön ans Herz gewachsen. So sehr, wie meine Moderlieschen. 

Ich werde mir dieses Jahr wieder Orfen zulegen, vielleicht 6 oder besser 8.  Wollte eigentlich warten, bis der Teich vergrößert ist, aber das kann noch 2 - 3 Jahre dauern. Vielleicht kann ich jetzt  erst mal noch fünf cm erhöhen, das würde mir schon mal 1200 l mehr bringen, und bessere Vorkehrungen für den Winter werde ich auch treffen! 
Es hat mir fast das Herz zerrissen, als ich den Schnee vom Eis gefegt habe und und meine Orfen tot unter dem Eis schwammen. 

Mal sehen, ob der Moderlieschen- und Krötennachwuchs dann wieder eine bessere Chance hat!?!?!?

Wenn du Interesse an Orfen hast, aber die farbigen nich für deinen Naturteich in Frage kommen, es gibt auch die Wildform, vielleicht besser unter dem Namen " __ Aland" bekannt.
Oder was noch in Frage käme: der "Ukelei", er stellt sich gerne in eine leichte Strömung. 

 Auf jeden Fall sind das alles __ Oberflächenfische, du hast immer KLARES WASSER.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Angie,



Angie66 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob der Moderlieschen- und Krötennachwuchs dann wieder eine bessere Chance hat!?!?!?



Du meinst nicht wirklich, das Moderlieschen- und Krötennachwuchs nach dem Einsetzen von Orfen bessere Chancen hat. Die unterscheiden doch nicht zwischen Lieschen, Krötchen und Molchen. Die fressen alles, was ihnen vor die __ Nase kommt.


----------



## Angie66 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Christine, 

ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass weder Orfen, noch Moderlieschen Erdkrötenkaulquappen fressen
Die sind nämlich auch schon als Baby giftig, hab's selbst mehrfach in unserem Teich beobachtet. Sie haben sie geschnappt und unversehrt wieder ausgespuckt. Später haben sie sie gar nicht mehr beachtet.

Den Molchen macht das nix, sie fressen alle Kaulquappen. 

Die Grasfroschkaulquappen sind dagegen auch von den Fischen weggefressen worden.

Ich konnte nie beobachten, dass die Orfen Moderlieschen jagen. Natürlich haben sie deren Nachwuchs und auch ihren eigenen gefressen, trotzdem kamen immer genug Jungfische durch.

Vielleicht spinne ich ja auch, 
ich wollte mir eh wieder Orfen zulegen. Mal sehen, was passiert.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Angie,
danke für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht,

bei mir hat sich auch heuer an sich nichts geändert.
an mindestens 30 Stengeln wurde von den ML abgelaicht, aber kleine ML kann ich auch 
heuer nicht entdecken. Aber die älteren ML gehen auf so ziemlich alles los was sich im
Teich bewegt. Ich denke dass ich selbst bei meinem doch relativ großen Teich für ML
mit meinen ca. 200 Stück am Maximum angekommen bin, die der Teich selbst versorgen
kann. Wobei ich ja noch ca. 3 mal die Woche leicht zufüttere.
Auch musste ich heuer zum ersten mal beobachten, dass die ML auf die Kaulquappen der
Grasfrösche losgingen und diese auch vertilgten.
Meine Grasfrösche laichten zwar alle im Ufergraben, doch nahm ich einmal ca. 10 - 20 Quappen
und gab diese in den Teich, doch innerhalb von Sekunden wurden diese noch recht kleinen
Quappen von den Moderlieschen gefressen.
So werde ich auch heuer wieder in den nächsten Tagen 1 - 2 Seerosenstengel auslagern und
dort wieder meine separate ML - Aufzucht starten.

LG Markus


----------



## fischerl (14. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Moderlieschenking,

wir haben vor ein paar Jahren einmal miteinander bezüglich Moderlieschen gemailt.
Unser Schwimmteich ist ja groß genug und ich wollte nach anfänglicher Abgeneigtheit, dann doch Fische haben. Aber eben nur Moderlieschen.
Dany war voriges Jahr so lieb und hat mir so zwischen 40 und 50 Stück von ihren Lieschen in allen Größen überlassen.
Und siehe da - alle haben den Winter überlebt und alle sind gleich groß geworden!
Und - sie laichen wie die Dummen - immer noch.
Selbst die Einstiegsleiter ist voll von Eiern. 
Ich habe jetzt erst den Bodengrund abgesaugt, den langen Stiel einen Tag im Wasser liegen lassen, um am nächsten Tag weiterzusaugen - schwupps, das ganze lange Stangl war am Morgen voll von Eiern!
Wir haben soooo viele Jungfische im Teich, es ist echt nicht zu glauben. Mittlerweile in verschiedenen Größen. 
Die größten Jungfische bewegen sich auch schon wieder so um die 2-3cm.

Wir haben aber auch etliche Seefrösche, die immer noch laichen. Die Erdkröten und Wechselkröten sind weg. Kaulquappen sind da. Auch genügend __ Molche und Libellenlarven.
Selbst die __ Gelbrandkäfer sind aktiv. __ Schnecken sowieso.

Nachdem wir aber auch einige Ringelnattern in verschiedenen Größen im Teich haben, sind die Kaulquappen heuer doch nicht sooo dominant. 

Was wir ebenfalls zur Genüge haben und worauf ich gerne verzichten könnte - Fadenalgen - so viel wie nie zuvor...
Aber auch die Armleuchteralgen (von wo die herkommen, ist mir ein Rätsel) vermehren sich rasend. Tannenwedel kümmert. __ Wasserpest ist verschwunden...

No denn - Wasser ist klar - Kinder und Hund haben die Schwimmsaison längst eröffnet - also - alles paletti!

Die Moderlieschen lassen sich übrigens von den Schwimmern nicht stören. Die sind fast handzahm, werden aber nicht gefüttert.

LG
fischerl


----------



## Angie66 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hi Markus, 

wusstest du, dass die Männchen den Stängel aussuchen, ihn von Algen befreien? Wenn die Weibchen ihre Eier dran gelegt haben, darf dem Stängel keiner mehr zu Nahe kommen.
Dieses Anschubsen der Stängel dient wohl der Sauerstoffzufuhr. Wenn doch mal ein schlechtes 
Ei dabei ist, wird es sofort aussortiert, damit es die anderen nicht ansteckt. 

Ich muss auch mal was machen, die Männchen geben sich solche Mühe mit dem Nachwuchs, und der Erfolg bleibt aus.

Für die Grasfrösche hab ich damals unter der Brücke Fliegendraht angebracht, damit die Fische da nicht hinkonnten. Die Kaulquappen haben sich prächtig entwickelt. 

Gutes Gelingen, für deine Moderlieschen- Aufzucht. 
Übrigens: Meine heißen alle Fritz. 
Ein sonniges Wochenende


----------



## Angie66 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hi Fischerl, 

schöne __ Ringelnatter, bin schon wieder ganz grün vor Neid, weil sich bei mir immer noch keine eingestellt hat, obwohl wir auf dem Land und keine 100 Meter von der Lahn entfernt wohnen.

Anhang anzeigen 119582


----------



## LBugnion (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Gruppe!

Wow so viel zu lesen... so viel Zeit habe ich aber nicht  darum hier kurz eine Frage: Ich habe seit ca 2 Monate Moderlieschen in meinem 5000-Liter (Neu-)Teich. Seit vorgestern beobachte ich 3 Moderlieschen, die sich an Pflanzen "reiben" (sorry, Deutsch ist nur meine 3. Sprache  und zu anderen Teichbewohnern eher aggressive wirken. Sind diese Damen (vermutlich) am Eier legen? Das waere toll, aber ist es nicht ein bisschen spaet? Wir hatten doch diese letzte Wochen ungewoehnlich kalte Temperaturen, erst jetzt ist es wirklich sommerlich.

Danke fuer die Antwort, ich werde gespannt weiter beobachten und berichten 

LG
Laurent


----------



## Angie66 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Laurent, 

Ein bisschen solltest du schon lesen! 
Schau mal 3 Einträge über diesem, vom 14. 06. um 12.48 Uhr.


----------



## LBugnion (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Ach so!! Versteckt nach den Bildern von __ Schlangen und andere Tiere hatte ich es total verpasst. Sehr interessant! Danke Angie


----------



## Kroenen (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage! (Ich wollte nicht extra deswegen ein weiteres Thema eröffnen!)
Wir haben in unseren Teich 10 Moderlieschen eingesetzt, ist es nötig diese zu Füttern?
Es befinden sich alle möglichen kleinst-larven und co. darin, ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Sobald man mal den Skimmer leert kommen die kleinen angebraust und wollen wissen was da los ist !

Danke!
Tobias


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hi Tobias,

bei 44qm3 brauchst Du die 10 Moderlieschen nicht zu füttern. Die finden genug tierisches Kleinvieh und Anflug im Teich wenn nicht gerade das Wasser mit ner Filteranlage für einen Koiteich durchgesiebt wird

MfG Frank


----------



## Kroenen (18. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Tobias,
> 
> bei 44qm3 brauchst Du die 10 Moderlieschen nicht zu füttern. Die finden genug tierisches Kleinvieh und Anflug im Teich wenn nicht gerade das Wasser mit ner Filteranlage für einen Koiteich durchgesiebt wird
> 
> MfG Frank



Wir haben einen Durchfluss von ca. 5500l die Stunde, wenn man am Ufer mal guckt zischen sofort ewig viele kleintiere ab, ich denke das nicht alle im Filter landen!

Danke für die Antwort!

Gruss


----------



## Titran (12. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Habe vor 14 Tagen auch 16 ML in unseren Teich 18000l eingesetzt. und siehe da, die sind schon fleissig    ich werde die ml nicht zufüttern und mal sehen wie viele davon überleben werden.

Sonnige grüsse aus der Schweiz

Andreas


----------



## Kroenen (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo@alle.

Aus unseren 10 Moderlieschen sind mittlerweile 500+ geworden (ca. genau kann man es nicht sagen) die Fischis unter 1,5cm nicht mit gezählt (......)

Das kommt wohl dabei raus wenn keine Fressfeinde vorhanden sind, wie handhabt ihr das denn? Das die sich so schnell vermehren hätte ich nicht gedacht 

Auch steht überall im Netz das die Laichzeit von Aprill bis Juni reicht, meine Seerosen-Stengel sind heute noch in Bewegung! Dazu muss ich auch sagen das meine Moderlieschen es lieben im "Strom" meiner Filteranlage zu schwimmen, dort wo das Wasser wieder reinläuft sind immer ca. 100 in der Strömung und fangen diese Mini-Tierchen aus den Filtertonnen ab, scheint eine super Nahrungsquelle zu sein 

Gruss,
Tobias


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Moderlieschen separat aufziehen*

Hallo Tobias,

toll, dass es Deinen Lieschen so gut gefällt.

Das pendelt sich ein. Wenn der Teich nicht mehr Futter hergibt, wird sich auch der Bestand anpassen. Wenn es Dir zuviel ist, gib eine Anzeige im Flohmarkt auf. Für Moderlieschen gibt es eigentlich immer Abnehmer.

Das mit der Strömung kenne ich auch. Ich habe einen kleinen Bachlauf und manchmal spielen sie sogar "Lachs" und wandern die Stufen hoch.


----------



## Claro01 (5. Juli 2015)

Ein bisserl antiquiert ist dieser Thread zwar, aber __ Moderlieschen sind (zumindest für mich) noch immer hochinteressant. Stengeln (Brutpflege), Revier verteidigen ... ähnlich den von mir vor Jahren mit Eifer und Liebe gepflegten Buntbarschen ...

Fakt ist, dass sich "meine" Lieserln seit mittlerweile mehreren Jahren in meinem Terrassentümpel (entgegen konträrer Meinungen) in unverminderter Zahl wohlfühlen dürften. Sie stengeln und spiegeln ihre silbrigen Fischkörperchen beim "abzuzeln" der Stengel. Klar, dieses Verhalten wird man in einem großen Teich schwer/kaum beobachten können. Erste Reihe fußfrei - so ist's auf meiner Terrase hingegen. Und rundherum sprießt und gedeiht es ("zugewuchert" habe ich dazu in diesem Forum mal gelesen ...), wird ausgedünnt und erfreut Auge und Geist. Keine groß angelegte Technik (außer einer zeitgesteuerten Luftpumpe an versteckter Stelle und eine Aquarium-Widerstandsheizung - ähnlich einer Dachrinnenheizung - für den Winter) ist vonnöten und ein Minieckerl unserer großartigen Natur erfreut mich Tag für Tag ...

Klar: ich trauere noch immer "meinem" Biotop im zuletzt bewirtschafteten Garten nach, doch diese Trauer gibt ihn mir auch nicht mehr zurück. Viel Aufwand damals und viele schöne Stunden der Beobachtungen. Mein jetziger "Terrassentümpel" hilft darüber hinweg! Weniger Aufwand und weiterhin schöne Beobachtungs-Stunden. Daher ... auch wenn das nach Meinung einiger hier versammelten Wissenden "gar nicht geht" - sei's d'rum ...

Liebe Grüße an alle ML-Liebhaber/Vermehrer/Pfleger und diesem Forum noch ein langes gedeihliches Bestehen wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Dawn (5. Juli 2015)

Ja, wunderschön, den Thread gibts noch!
Und meine Lieserln ebenso!
In unverminderter Menge tummeln sie sich in meinem kleinen Miniteich, gesund und munter! Kein Zufüttern, nichts. Und das Wasser ist ohne jegliche Technik nach wie vor sehr schön klar. Manchmal ein wenig mehr Algen, kurz drauf sind diese wieder verschwunden.
Ja, auch das kann sehr wohl funktionieren!


----------



## Claro01 (5. Juli 2015)

Dawn schrieb:


> Ja, wunderschön, den Thread gibts noch!
> ... Manchmal ein wenig mehr Algen, kurz drauf sind diese wieder verschwunden.
> Ja, auch das kann sehr wohl funktionieren!



Exakt so ist es! Schön, dass du (auch noch, forumsmäßig! ) da bist - mitsamt deinen Lieserln! Freut mich sehr!

Algen, ja bitte - das stiiiimmt! Sie sind ein Vorzugsproblem kleiner Gewässer. Weil eben der Eintrag von Dingen, die im Teich sehr rasch zum Nährstoff umgewandelt werden, im zeitigen Frühjahr noch kaum nährstoffzehrendes Publikum haben. Ein großer Teich mit nicht allzu starkem Eintrag (z.B. kaum umstehende Bäume) wird im Frühjahr etwas rascher mit dem Problem fertig werden. Das Problem ist ja, dass noch zu wenige Nährstoffzehrer anwesend sind - weil noch schlafend oder noch zu klein. Beim kleinen Wasserl dauert das "Aufessen" der dargebotenen Nahrung weitaus länger und da feiern z.B. Fadenalgen fröhliche Urständ. Da ist einerseits ein bisserl das "raue Steckerl" angesagt (um die Fadenalgen wie Spaghettis herauszuwickeln) und andererseits Geduld vonnöten - spätestens ist das gegen Ende Mai ein gewesenes Problem ...

Liebe Grüße an dich, Irene, und an deine Lieserln sowie ein heftiges Gewinke zu den lichten Höhen des Monte Laa!


----------

